# Scottish Girls :Part 21



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies  

Lots of       coming your way


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi all,

Firstly I'm just bookmarking.... 

Got so much to catch up on need to spend some time reading your posts. For me, the holiday was what we needed. Had a few dodgy days but turned out perfect in the end. We had a fab time in the snow. I don't know how to add pictures so might attached my ******** link later.

For now, hi to everyone and hope you are all doing okay. Will do personals later. Oh, and I turned 40yrs old yesterday, had a great time and was spoilt !!!

take care..


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Snzk     all be it a day late. I have the same birthday to look forward to at the end on Jan  . Glad you had a good time away I bet the dogs loved the snow. How are you doing honey?

Claire hand in there honey the 2ww is torture, no other word for it  

Mrs R how are you doing not long till you finish up on mat leave now bet you cant wait. Our scan on sun day was very reassuring so glad we arranged it all looking good thank god. Still not bought anything yet but plan to at least start looking now. Have 20 week scan on Hogmanay so that should set us up for a very Happy New Year we hope  

love to all

whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Ladies,

Bookmarking too,

Lots of     to everyone,

Lv
Bev


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

just bookmarking xxxxx


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

update later ladies  just bookmarking


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning ladies.

Just bookmarking as well.

Quick update from me - back from another scan.  Has doubled in size from last week and we also seen a heartbeat this week.  Only downside is that she said it is slightly small but hopefully will pick up.  Normally should be around 6mm but mines is at 4/5mm.

Cant believe only 3 weeks till xmas.

Hope your all fine.  Speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

popping by quickly to bookmark as well 

off to attempt the start of my crimbo shopping today 

aiky - sending you loads of   &  

whippet - roll on hogmanay 

hello everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Aikey, you saw a heart beat and thats just sooooooo amazing, keep that heart beat in your mind and im sure your wee beanie will grow and grow       


Hope everyone else is well and getting into the Christmas Spirit, cant beleive thats Santa coming again!!!!!!!


Lv
Bev


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi guys -  bookmarking but just about to read up on all your news
Kate


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi again

Aiky- congrats on your wee heartbeat     and baby glue for you 

Whippet- glad all went well with your scan- we've just arranged another one 3 weeks since the last one seems an absolute age. DH is a little worried that I wanted to book another one -I think it's just that I'm feeling fat and not really very pg yet- could do with a bump rather than just a wobbly belly  

SNzk- A late Happy Birthday- glad the holiday went well 

Mrs R- Good luck with the xmas shopping- I have hardly started and with the move to nz I can see most of it being done online.
Claire- hang on in there- the 2ww is awful but hope and   that you get a bfp on Tuesday    

Hi everyone else hope you are doing OK

Kate


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

never seem to get a minute  just back from the hairdressers & I'll need to be beautifying myself soon as we're off out to DH's uncles 50th party tonight.....all go eh!!!
Xmas shopping was a bit non eventful.....got a good few ideas but never actually made any purchases for anyone, did however order some Xmas food from M&S so maybe that counts as a start  got a wee trip to silverburn planned for mon afternoon with my mum so my spending shall commence then 

fredlet - how far along are you now hunni, i've lost track again  I'd happily be scanned every week! Online shopping sounds like a good option, it was crazy mad mental in the shops yest 

claire - I'm so keeping everything crossed for you, how you feeling?  

bev - you organised at all for Xmas? What you buying little miss Cody?

berry - what u up to this weekend?

aiky - hope you're doing ok mrs, I have a good feeling for you that you are eventually going to get the happy ending you so deserve. Roll on that next scan, sticly dust, prayers and good wishes are all yours 

may - how are you doing?

whippet - we waited til after our 20wk scan as I was so scared I'd jinx something  dont think we ever truly relax during preg eh  I've got my 32wk scan this wed  2more weeks left at work...wooo hooo

snzk - belated birthday wishes, the big 40 eh,bet your looking fab at forty!!!! Glad you enjoyed the holiday 

how is everyone else 
have a good weekend folks
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

hi ladies hopw are we all doing?

I had a fab weekend away in Edinburgh for my birthday, got alot of money and some John Lewis vouchers, never bought
anything in Edinburgh as couldn't see anything i liked. Was feeling really good at the weekend and didn't feel like AF was comingand then i get up this morning and AF has got me 3 days early again so i am thinking that it looks like since i have had 
the L&D i have a 27 day cycle will be keeping an eye on this so that we can tell them when we go on the 12th January. 

Can anyone who has had a Lap & Dye tell me if it changed their AF at all. The thing is that i feel like i am back to be 15
again and i am in absolute agony which was the very reason i originally went on the pill when i was younger along with it 
being so heavy as well, she really is giving me a rough ride this month compared to last. I can hardly walk properly as the 
pains are also going down the front of my groin into my thigh. 

xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Forgot to bookmark thought everyone had went quiet! 

Well it is OTD for me tomorrow and i am totally wetting it. I feel sooo pregnant! So knowing my luck i wont be.

Boobs are seriously killing me and i keep falling asleep. It feels 100% different to my previous cycle so fingers crossed.

Mrs R - Hope you had fun at Silverburn with your mummy!

Alky - Good luck honey i am so pleased you seen the little ones heartbeat! xxx

Snzk - Glad to hear the holiday went well! Hope it done you a power of good! Thinking of you!!!

Hope everyone else is having a fab Monday!  Much love to you all! xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Claire   you get good news tomorrow honey all sounding very positive   

whippet x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Claire good luck for tomorrow.

Hope everyone is doing good.
Just can't get into festive mood at all 
xxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Thinkng of you today Claire. Everything crossed


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

good luck for today Claire. xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

well I braved the xmas shoppers and shops yest & I've now caught the bug for it   
going to Braehead this afternoon for more bits n bobs   Everywhere is so festive & our street now resembles Disneyland with all the xmas lights   "Its beginning to look a lot like Christmas......." 

claire - was hoping there might be some news from you but poss too early  I'm soooooo hoping that you're going to be typing those 3 magic letters     Thinking of you 

lorna - how you doing luv? how is work?

whippet - hope you're keeping well

nursemo - sounds like a good weekend! shame about AF  I had a lap & dye done twice & it didnt effect my cycles too much at all, infact it reduced the length of time I was bleeding as I used to bleed for 12-14dys with an AF due to having endometriosis. If you're not happy hunni raise your concers on the 12th when you see doc 

catch up again soon folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Guys

BFN for me yesterday! Don't know what else i could have done.  

I had the sorest boobs, sick, falling a sleep every day, pulling feeling in my abdomen. No AF type pains till it started last night. So i am now, if we do a nest time, never ever listening to my body again. i was completely convinced i was pregnant!!

On wards and up wards eh! 

xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi claire
so sorry to read your news. It is so unfair...take it easy and try not to be so hard on yourself. (pm'd you).
Lorr.x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Claire so sorry honey was so hoping it was going to be a different outcome for you honey   

Snzk how are you doing?

whippet x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hey everyone

i posted on here many months ago when having ivf at nuffield....not after a looonnngggg wait on nhs (we need donor sperm so have had to wait since 2005!!) we are now about to embark on the ivf route once again...depending on when period arrives it might be the january cycle what with christmas etc but hey after waiting for so long what's another month!    we weren't going to have more tx, we'd started looking into adoption, but when they called we were like let's try again!  so here's hoping GRI can do it for us   

anyway i have a pounding headache and staring at the computer aint helping...but i hope to get to know you all in the coming weeks...hope you're all fine.

take care
deb x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

just a quickie from me.  Unfortunately its bad news today.  After seeing the heartbeat last week, there is no heartbeat this week and I need to go in for another D & C tomorrow.  Bloody hell - I only had my last D & C 9 weeks ago.

I will be back to see how you all doing once I get over this nightmare again. 

Take care.  Love axxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi aiky,
so sorry to read your post. was so   things were going to be okay for you.    you've been through so much....


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG Aikey I so dont know what to say to you its just so so unfair on you both. I wish things were different for you you so deserve a happy ending  . Here for you anytime honey.   

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

not been on for a few dys and what sad news from both Aiky & Claire 

Aiky - words just fail me hunni, i dont know what to say  thinking of you today 

Claire - hope you're coping ok babes 

deb - good luck for TX in jan 

hello to everyone else 
Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Mrs R just a quickie to ask how your scan went on wednesday, have they gave you a current weight and an expected birth weight? Roll on the mat leave for you  

whippet x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Aiky: so sorry to hear your news, words fail me - so unfair.  take care. xxx 

Claire: Also so sorry for you.  tx is just so unfair and mother nature can play some very cruel tricks on you.  Again you take care. xxx 

Lorraine: How are you doing these days?

Mrs R:  Not long to go now until mat leave and your wee bundle of joy arrives.

Whippet: hope your keeping well, when's your next scan? 

As for me:  Just trying to get organised for xmas, put tree up today but just so not in the mood. 
Had some horrible bug last week, now dh has it (and so much worse than I had it)   
Work has been pretty stressful (was hoping it would be less stress) colleague been off, can't cope with change.   Got a 'clear the air' meeting tomorrow so that should be good!! headteacher supportive so hopefully it will be ok.  Roll on 22 and being off for 2 weeks.   

Hope everyone is doing well. thinking of you all 

lorna
xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello

how is everyone 

I'd a good weekend, lots of quality time with DH, family visits, Xmas tree up & of course lots of X Factor and Strictly  
We've got all our Xmas nick naks in place, lights on the tree in front garden & the tree is up, its looking rather festive 

I'm feeling really good especially when chilling out etc only thing is back hurts if I'm walking about for over 20mins but hey ho I'm luvin' it 
Off out for Xmas lunch with my mum, aunt & cousin today....yummy!!!!! 
This week is my last week at work (Tues, Wed & Thurs) then its mat leave 

Aiky - been thinking of you loads, hope you've found some courage & inner strength to keep fighting for your dream hunni. Wish I could wave a magic wand for you 

Claire - you doing ok??  takes a while to get head round it all doesnt it 

lorna - 3dys left to work, I'll not miss the early morns thats for sure, especially on cold foggy mornings like its been. Hope you find the Xmas spirit soon hunni, but its understandable after the year you've had  hope the meeting goes well today, only 7 wrking dys til your xmas hols 

whippet - my scan was great last week, thanks for asking  so much less to see on the scan viewer cos bumper is bigger  Everything is going great, position fab & they reckon over 5lbs already!!! They estimate 7lb8oz - 8lb 2oz by birth time  eeeeek!!!!! Back at hosp at 38wks & seeing midwife inbetween  How you doing??

hello to everyone else 
Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hey girls,

Just popping on to wish you all a merry christmas   hopefully 2010 will be the best year ever for us scottish girlies  

Few wee personals...have been looking in on you all from time to time but it's been a while since I posted.

Aiky.....My heart goes out to you hunni, I am so very sorry to hear of your loss   hope next year brings you your dream, naturally or otherwise   

Claire...sorry ur tx didnt work hunni....fingers crossed for the next cycle   

Lorna....hope the meeting goes well today. how's ur beautiful home looking these days?? U going to try again 

Mrs R...wow you've been busy...decorating and such....nearly time to put ur feet up, for a few weeks anyway then u won't be having many long lies lol this will be a smashing christmas for you and Mr R 

Whippet...how's ur pregnancy hunni are you going tofind out what ur having  U keeping well?

Snzk....how's u and the boys doing  they'll be lovin this cold weather eh?? u organised for christmas??

Bev....how's u and cody wot a christmas this will be for you all  very exciting..she been to see santa yet 

deb.....we might be   buddies...I'm at GRI too.

Well I'm almost organised for christmas, but off this week so plenty time to get those last wee things done  
I'm at the hospital on friday and depending on whether my smear results are back I could be starting just after christmas...if not it will be my jan period I start.... very apprehensive about it all, tension in my shoulders has been a nightmare lately   ...how do you girls manage to relax  I've tried relaxation cd's and such but still no joy...perhaps the festive will take my mind of it more.  

bye for now

sasha
xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

thanks for your wishes.

Went back to work today - no point of staying off any longer.  Finish next Tuesday for xmas.

I'm doing okay - was at doctors today.  Gave me some tablets to sleep - not been able to recently so see how get on with those.  

Put my tree up as well.  Thought better start getting in the fettle for it.  Going out with work this Friday so going to have a nice few vodkas.

Will get back on and see how you all doing.

Thanks girls

Love axxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Aiky I'm so sorry hun.   Words just fail me just now but you're in my thoughts.  I'll be having a few voddies too on Fri - first night out without DH or DS all year.  Will be toasting you.  

Claire I'm sorry your treatment hasn't worked this time.   It's heartbreaking I know and no 2 sessions are the same.   Just gather yourself together and spend some quality time with your partner over the holiday period.   Sending you lots of  

Mrs R you're so organised but then again you need to be this year.   Not long now til baby arrives.   It's such an exciting time but the wait from now on it just so long.   You've at least got Christmas to keep you occupied.   Hope you're having plenty of rest just now and getting your feet up.   Trust me that will all stop when baby arrives.  

I can't quite find my Christmas Spirit yet.   Not at all organised this year and I hate being in a guddle.   The house is still one big mess after all our refurbishments and I can get on with a thing.   But my darling little boy just smiles at me and I forget all the hassle.   He met Santa for the first time last week and was such a little star.   I wondered if he would get upset but he was very gracious and just smiled his biggest smile for everyone.   I've definitely already got my best Christmas present ever this year.

Lots of   

Lil xxx


----------



## x-lyn-x (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, i have posted on here before but haven't been on in about 1-2 years but would like to join in again if you don't mind. Here is a bit about me I'm 29 and my DH is 48 we have been trying for a baby for almost 6 years. We have done 3 courses of IVF with 2 fresh transfers and 4 frozen all resulting in BFN. They have tried blood thinners and aspirin on my last cycle but still got a BFN on 7th Dec 09. Ive never had a positive result and I'm startin to get disheartend. The only reason for infertility is i have one blocked fallopian tube. My treatment has been in the Glasgow Royal Infirmary. I hope to hear from you all to get to know you. Lynne x


----------



## Digger (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi girls,

I've never posted on this page before, but have done a few times on the RIE page, as we had our 1st (self-funded) go at IVF there in April/May. Got a BFP but m/c, sadly. I've also had a spontaneous BFP over a year ago, and m/c then too.

We pushed for recurrent m/c bloods but the ACU consultant refused. However, I persuaded my GP to refer me to the recurrent m/c clinic, and was seen there in September. Thankfully, all our tests were fine.

Although we could have had another go in November at RIE (again self-funding), we thought we'd give ourselves a bit more time for my body to recover after the last IVF/m/c. We are being seen at GCRM in February for me to have my AMH done and for hubby to do another SA. Then we plan to have another go with GCRM. I have so many negative associations with RIE, what with the 2 m/c, and felt that we may give ourselves a better chance with a private, rather than self-funded/NHS clinic. Who knows...

Berry-I have read previously that you switched from RIE to GCRM, and I wondered how you went about getting RIE to copy your notes for you to take to Glasgow? I would really appreciate if you could let me know who to ask.

I will try to catch up with everyone else x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girlies....

digger...welcome and hope GCRM do more for you   ... sorry to hear of your losses  

lyn...so sorry to hear your last cycle was a bfn...fingers crossed for the future    

lil....hope u had a good nite last nite and have a wonderful christmas xx

aiky...hope ur nite out was a blast too.. hope ur managing to sleep better too....take care xx


well girls....it's green for go 

Start my snuff on the 29th of dec....... I'm now less stressed but totally excited....i've been on the site for just short of 2 yrs and it's finally my turn...yeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa     
no doubt i'll have lots of questions as I go.



everyone else hi and have a lovely christmas ....ho ho ho

luv sasha 

xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sashabasha:  roll on 29th for you - good luck and   for a BFP for you.       

Lyn: sorry your journey has been unsuccessful so far.  But keep     there are so many stories on here that will help you keep going   


mrs R: are you behaving and taking it easy or are you 'nesting' .  How was you last day. wow bet you can't believe it another milestone, not long to go now til you meet your wee miracle   .

Digger: welcome.   I can only say positive things about GCRM.  Unfortunately for me I've reached the end of my dreams but GCRM couldn't have done more to help me, they are so caring and helpful. Feb will be here before you know it.  

LIL41:  I'm sure the xmas spirit will find you soon.  Xmas day will be such fun in your house (guddle or no guddle) it's what xmas is all about - families.  We are having 12 people for xmas dinner sadly no wee babies in the family all have grown up and will prob have hangovers!!!

Aiky: How are you??    


Anyway hope everyone else is well and coping with the xmas madness.
I finish up work on tuesday for 2 whole weeks and it can't come quick enough.  Meeting last week was .............  interesting apparently I stress my colleague out because I'm messy!!!   hello we work with 3-5 year olds.  Told her a few home truths (Professionally of course)   we have moved out of the dark ages and children should be allowed to have fun and we shouldn't control them (that is the short version)  anyway headteacher was very good, unfortunately some people you just cant change. oh well only 10 yrs till she retires.


Anyway just in case I dont get back on before santa comes hope you all have a great xmas and that all you asked for comes true.


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

firstly, so sorry for me a naff FF,I've been awol for so long. The 2nd BFN has taken this long to come to terms with. AF has been here for almost 6wks now and I'm so cranky....oh well...not as cranky as I was during tx haha..Anyway, we had a super duper time in Aviemore, the snow came in bucket loads and we had a fab time with the dogs. Was knacked at the end of it was was great to get away.

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=2042856&id=1414557488&l=5dfd645209
(some of our snowy pics)...

So ladies, I wish you all a very merry christmas and the very best wishes for 2010. Fingers crossed it brings good tidings for us all.

xxxx

**Just a gentle reminder that FF is an open forum, please be careful which info you share. We would encourage you to use the pm system for personal info**


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey ladies hw are we all? Me I'm nottoo bad am on way to GRI just now withhold hubby to do his SA at 1pm. 

Then we will get the results back in January when we hae our first appointment I am very excited I know ut all be a while before we start but just feel really good about it all just now. 

Aiky am so sorry honey how you been? I'm not really see what else t say honey as. Have never experienced a mc before but ((((((hugs))))))

can't do lots of personals as am on my phone so hope all you ladies are dong fne and are set for Christmas 

Xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just popping on as probably wont be on over xmas/new year

Finish work tomorrow for 2 weeks - great.

Am doing okay after my last miss - I think you start "getting used to them" as daft as it may seem.

Am already for xmas and definately be having a drink, or two or twenty!!LOL.

Am going out Boxing day and am having a party at mines on the 2nd so they will be my big 2 days drinking.

Need to stay focused though cos probably be starting FET in Feb/March if I dont happen to fall myself again!!#


Hope you all have a very merry xmas and a fabby new year.

Speak to you all soon.

Love Axxxxx


----------



## macgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

H everyone

I normally post on the RIE board but was looking to see if there is a GCRM board - can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

wow the time is just flying by, only 4more sleeps til the fat guy in the red suit visits  

I'm now finished at work and had a good last day (bit of skiving, as well as nice lunch & pressies) so thats me on mat leave 
Been busy today wrapping all my xmas pressies so feeling rather festive now 

Got a few bits of food shopping to do these coming dys as all the family are coming to ours for crimbo dinner but hopefully I'll fit in some rest n relaxation too.

macgirl - some of us who post on here are GCRM girls so think you've found the right place. There isnt a specific thread solely for GCRM that I'm aware of. I'd 2 ICSI's at GRI and then a 3rd at GCRM who made my dream come true. Are you with them?

aiky - glad you're doing ok, you are so strong  Roll on tomorrow til you get finished eh!!! I think you def deserve a few dys of binge drinking, a little of what you like does you good  I really hope 2010 brings you that miracle baby hunni   

nursemo - good luck with DH's results, wont be long til you get started

snzk - done a wee reply to you on the GG thread 

lorna - so chuffed to be on mat leave, never thought I'd be doing that!!! Trying to take things as easy as poss but slightly nesting too  Bet you cant wait to finish work tomorrow although it must be lots of fun this time of year with all the kids. Have you any plans for any further TX in 2010?

sasha - its been a long time coming round but you're almost on the road officially!!! woooo hoooo I really do hope that "good things come to those who wait!!!" you know we'll all be here for you on your journey 

digger - welcome to the thread. I switched from GRI to GCRM & cant praise them highly enough. Hope they bring your dreams to reality  so sorry to read about your losses 

lynne - hello, so sorry about your recent result, never easy to deal with  We were ttc for 5yrs before I got my BFP at GCRM so never give up hope. Looking forward to getting to know you 

lil - I'm hoping I can cram in loads of relaxing & sleep in January before junior arrives.....the lack of sleep going forward will be my biggest prob I think but I wouldnt change it for the world. This will be a special Xmas for you hunni having the little one around, something to treasure forever!

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a great xmas and Santa was good to you all.
He was very good to me, (expect for delivering AF on boxing day ) we had a great day with DH's family all over at ours for dinner, hetic but good fun.

Mrs R: I'm sure you were totally spoiled and bet you can't wait for next xmas when your wee one is here to share it with you.
- Me no plans for anymore tx next year, trying to accept that this is my lot.

Lorraine: Hope you had a great day, your pics are lovely.

Aiky: hope you enjoyed a few drinks over xmas - you certainly deserve it.

Sasha: good luck u starting tomorrow?  fingers crossed for youxxx

Anyway will go for now my bed is calling me.  Going for a long lunch (there will be some liquid refreshments too) tomorrow with a friend.

Hope you all have a great new year when it comes and that 2010 is good to us all. 
xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry i havn't been around for a whle but i just wanted to come on and say i hope everyone had a really lovely christmas!! 










MrsR the time has went in so fast, have you got everything ready? I am totally unorganised, i don't even have my pram or cot ordered yet so i'm beginning to panic now, January is going to be a very busy month for me 

Aiky babes i really just don't know how you do it , i hadn't been on for a while since you got your last BFP so when i came on and read about you loss i just sat and cried as i really couldn't believe that life could be so cruel to you again. More than anyone i am praying that 2010 is the year all yours dreams come true, and when it does happen you are going to be such a great mum as you more than anyone knows how precious each child is .

Tracyx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls.....


Tracy...baby bump is looking fab...won't be long till your precious little boy is here xx

lorna... glad you had a good christmas and santa was good to you...sorry to hear AF turned up on boxing day   hope you have a fab new year when it comes too hunni xx

Mrs R.... hope your keeping well and your marks and spencer dinner went down a treat   won't be long till your belated christmas present comes too xx

macgirl....welcome to the board hunni xx

aiky....hope your drinking sessions went well.....fingers crossed for the FET in feb/mar....hopefully next year will be your year xx

nursemo...welcome aboard....I'm at GRI too...hopefully starting tx soon xx

snzk....hope you and the boys had a fab xmas.... hope also that AF has disappeared for you....6 weeks is mega long    xx

zulu....how was cody's christmas ? hope you had a lovely time . xx

whippet....how'd margarets xmas go how are you keeping  xx

Hi to anyone I missed


well girls...bad news for me...never got started my tx, my smear came back abnormal so have to go for a colposcopy   to say I was devastated would be an understatement.... got my letter through on xmas eve after a phone call on the tues advising it was abnormal, but didnt know on the tues whether it was a smear in 6 mths time or this colposcopy. So I havent obviously been a good girl this year to get a xmas presie like that .... I was in tears the full day     So back on this waiting game.... appt should be through in the next 8 weeks   for the colposcopy but hopefully sooner  once i've had the all clear then I can phone up and book my tx again...

hope you all have a fab new year 

luv 
sasha 
xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Sasha babes i am so sorry your tx didn't get to go ahead i know how much it meant to you   and to get the news on christmas eve must have been devastating, not that it would have been good at any time but you know what i mean. Hopefully your appointment will come through soon and you will get the all clear and can get started again.

Tracyxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey folks 

Had a brill Xmas, totally spoiled rotten & I'm looking forward to 2010, not that we'll be doing anything exciting for hogmanay. On the 1st its my dads b'day so having a bit of a gathering at ours for a double celebration!

As some of you may know, Dr Gaudoin (from GCRM) has been my maternity consultant at the Southern as well but jst found out today that he has lost his ante natal clinics at the southern due to changes at the hosp with the new maternity unit opening  Bit upset as Marco has been fab & we've known him for years and feel realy confident with him. I'm now under a Dr Cameron from the Queen Mums who is moving over to the southern  anyone heard of him

Sasha - so sorry you've had another set back with starting, always something eh but best for you to be in tip top health before starting so getting the smear checked out is for the best. Hopefully the appt will come thru quickly so you can get back on track 

tracy - luvin' the bump pic!  Hope you're keeping well dear! I'm doing grand apart from a niggly back & hip once I've been walking about. Bump is like a small beach ball now, perfectly round  Thought I'd escaped stretch marks as well but no such luck  Bio-oil  wouldve been better drinking it  We're pretty organised, nursery funiture is being assembled as I type. Nothing else to buy all the esentials are here  You're gonna be busy hunni

lorna - who knows what the future has in store hunni  Hope you enjoyed the lunch out the other day as well as the liquid refreshments 

hello to everyone else 

wishing you all a great 2010 filled with lots of BFP's and babydust

Mrs R xx


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

Hope you have all had a fab christmas and new year. 

Sasha:  so sorry to hear that you didn't start your treatment when you were suppossed to, hopefully it wont delay it too much. xx

Mrs R: glad to hear your all set honey and that you had a fab christmas, wont be long until your bubba is here. xx

Tracy: your bump is looking fab honey xx

Aiky:  fingers crossed that 2010 is your year honey xx

macgirl:  welcome honey xx

Well as for me i have had a pretty rough time over christmas and new year as i have just felt very empty iynwim and cried alot 
at christmas as this wasnt how it should have been, i was suppossed to be PG by now and sporting a nice wee bump in time for christmas, but it never happened.  Hubby doesn't really get it that i need to talk about it alot and go through things over and over in my mind but i think that is because its not him that has the problem, its me so he doesn't understand how i feel about it. 

New Year well that was something else as i was working on the 1st and the 2nd and that was ok, but i had to miss out on my friends hopgmonay party due to this so didn;'t see hubby at the bells as i was in bed sleeping.  Ended up falling out with him on the 1st as i was working a half day and got home at 3pm to find out that my MIL was having a party and that the whole family was there including my husband and that i wasn't there.  Hubby begged me on the pohone to go but MIL stays out int he middle od nowhere and i dont drive so with the taxi fares being double it would have cost about £40 round trip and i just wasn't willing to pay it, not when hubby got picked up by SIL at 2.45pm.  

Then he informs me on the phone that his boss had swapped his shifts and that he was working on Sunday all day, my only day off that we could have spent together, so all in i haven't seen him since 10pm on the 31st December so really haven't been happy at all.  Sorry that was a bit of a rant, but feel i needed to get it out before it ate me up. 

So we have our first appointment on the 12th January with GRI, so what will the appointment entail, am really excited and nervous at the same time i can't wait. 

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls. It's been awhile!

Wow Mrs R - it's nearly time to meet your baby! And Tracy - wow you are pregnant!      

Well, it's been a over a year since my last treatment, and I tried to forget all about tx and having a baby, but I couldn't. It kept niggling away at me that we hadn't tried EVERYTHING possible.

So, to cut a long story short my BF has offered to help us     
I am going to phone GRI tomorrow and make an appointment to see someone. I hope we'll still be counted as patients after a year and a bit?
I was looking on the internet yesterday and found out they actually do host surrogacy!!! So I'm hoping to get an appt soon to discuss it. Even tho I never got massive amount of eggs each time my embies were always good so I reckon it is most prob my womb thats the problem. So maybe the embies will grow in my BF's! She has two kids already. 

I was also thinking about natural ivf as I've never had large amounts of eggs with the drugs.
I think my BF is just so amazing for offering to do this!!!    

What an amazing thing to do !!!
I hope we get an appt soon - mind you I need to get healthy again, diet starts tomorow!!  

Good luck to you all for 2010 its a new decade  


Sorry for being awol - I hope you all understand, IF is so so hard  



Sending lots of 2010 fairydust  



p.s aiky - so sorry honey, you've been thru so much I really hope this is your year, big hugs


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy New year to all you Scottish Girls,

Hope you all had a great time whatever you did.
For us went to friends house (able to walk, just as well in this weather) and home earlish about 2am. visited family on news day / night and that's been about our lot.  Took tree etc down today and tbh was glad to see the back of it.
Booking holiday tomorrow so that will give us something to look forward to, looks like it's just me and DH as DSS can't get anyone to go with him and the thought of being with us for 2 wks is too much for him, oh well too bad - you'd think 2wks all expenses paid cruise they would bite your hand off but no.  Love him really but he is such a self-centred 16yr old just now.    

Mrs R: Hope you kept warm if you were at the footie today.  DH was there and said 'we wiz robbed' DSS didn't get to go, he's been such an ungreatful little   over xmas that DH decided he wasn't to get ticket so I was left with him sulking watching it on sky.

Sasha: So sorry to hear your tx was cancelled, hope you get the go ahead soon.

Kizzymouse:  Wow what a fabby bf - hope everything goes well for you   

Tracy: Your bump is looking fab, I'm sure you'll be all organised in plenty of time.  

Nursemo:  Sorry to hear your xmas and new year was rough.  This IF really is hard going at the best of times but the 'happy' festive time just highlights it all the more (i think).  Everyone deals with it differently and it the one's we love the most that we're hardest on, I know I pushed DH away quite a bit and tended to forget his feelings and I think he was quite happy to ignore all the emotional fallout. Must say I'd have been pretty annoyed too, SIL could have waited 1/2hr or so to let you see DH,  I really hope you are able to sort it all out and that your appointment on 12th is good.    .

Lorraine hope your ok, bet the dogs are having a great time with this weather. Me I've had enough of it now.

Right best get off, must start getting back into some kind of a routine or I'll never cope with work on Wednesday.


Hoping 2010 is the best year yet for everyone wherever you are on your journey. Hoping all our dreams and prayers are answered.
xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello folks 

Just lazing about today & making most of DH's last day of the hols.....having a wee chinese takeaway tonight 
Who is going to admit watching Celeb BB then......  I watched the start last night & all I can say is what a crap line up......"Celebs".....I was like who Not fussed about watching now 
Tomorrow night our Parentcraft classes start at the hosp, quite looking forward to them 
Not much else to report from moi.

Lorna - your DH's sentiments about the game are exactly like mine.......totally robbed!!!!!  It was freezing at the game and we got stuck in loads of traffic so by time we got home I was in agony after sitting in the car for nearly 2hrs with maternity jeans cutting me in two  Think that might be my last game for a good few weeks now  where you thinking of going on the cruise  Me & DH have done 2 cruises, 1st time it was our honeymoon and we done a Mediterranean one which we loved so the following year we done a Greek Islands & Turkey cruise. Hope you get booked up 

kizzy - so lovely to hear from you & what lovely news you've given us about your BF helping out. I sooooo hope this is going to be the way that your dreams are fulfilled  How did you get on with phoning GRI today? You know we'll all be here to support you hunni 

nursemo - how you're feeling is totally natural babes so dont you be feeling bad for getting low  I used to always think each Xmas that maybe, just maybe we'd have an extra wee person round the xmas table & each year passed & it made me sad. Hunni, youre dream WILL come true, keep the faith  Good luck for the 1st appt, it usually involves getting bloods done, weight taken, medical history & ttc history and they take it from there. Let us know how you get on 

loads of luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Mrs R for asking   I have to phone tomorrow as woman I need to spk to about private treatment is off today.

Will let you know how it goes!

Poor u I bet it was freezing at the game - and we didnt win - but shud of!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Ladies, anyone fancy a bit more team spirit? 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222922.msg3494680#msg3494680​


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Kizzy OMG babes its great to have you back  , yes i am finally pregnant after giving up on all the treatments we got a natural BFP   and are now due our little man in 8 weeks!!.  I always believe that there is a plan for everyone and this was obviously meant to be yours, you are so lucky to have such a good BF, i can't wait to hear all about your tx  .

Tracyx


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi ladies hope your all doing well and managing to keep warm with all this snow. 

So update on me we managed to sort out what happened over NY and we are quite 
happily going about our life just now. 

Also today i have had to cancel our appointment at the GRI for next Tuesday as it 
appears that i got a   yesterday, infact got 3 more   this morning 
and a Pregnant 2-3 on a CBD this afternoon. 

I am in total      as AF was due on Sunday 
and i never noticed as i thought it was due yesterday, so when she didn't appear i 
phoned hubby at work and told him to get me a test on his way home.  He called me
back later to say he had only gone and left his wallet in his work locker so i had to 
go to the 24hr Tesco on my way home. 

Could only get Tesco own make tests so took one as soon as i got home and it came 
up within 2 minutes, hubby wouldn't believe it so said i was to wait until the morning
and tests again with FMU which i did and again it came up within the first minute. 

Spo went to doctor and 2 of his tests came up   , he was new doctor and 
wasn't sure if 1st test was right lol .  So went and bought a CBD and just done it 
and it says Pregnant 2-3 so am     so hard that we have a 
sticky bean.  Not telling anyone until 12 weeks but i needed to tell someone as it is 
dememntingme so much. 

I think we are going to have to tell my parents though as they are suppossed to be 
taking us to the hospital next week but now we don't need to go. 

So finally after 23 months of trying and actually being referred for IVF due to my tube
blockage i have managed to get a natural  

Sorry for the huge post but i needed to get it all out 

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh my! Nursemo what a brilliant start to 2010 for you!!!  

Tracy, amazing you got a natural bfp after all those years of tx! So happy for you hun xx  

I phoned GRI today - got an appt with Professor Nelson on 19th Jan at 18:30 to discuss host surrogacy!

I was round at BF's today discussing it all I still cant believe she is such a good friend - I've known her for over 20 yrs and she is the bestest best friend EVER!

It will be nice to do IVF with my best friend! We will both have to down reg together if I go medicated, I'm hoping they will let me do natural though!

Please let it be my time, I've waited so long


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

OMG Nursemo that is just the best start to 2010 massive congratulations to you.                
So please for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls  ,

Kizzy i am so glad you have got your appointment so soon, have you met Prof Nelson before? He is a gem but there is no messing with him, he sort of tells you how it is, after my egg collection when i got admitted to the GRI for OHSS he was the one that kept coming to check on me in the ward and he was really nice.

Nursemo it is so amazing what can happen, i have got Endo and both my tubes are blocked so i have went through 8 years of IVF and then last year when we decided to give up we got a natural BFP!! .  I will be praying that everything goes well and the next 12 weeks fly past so you can share your news with everyone  .

Well mentally i am feeling really good today because i was beginning to feel stressed out because with all the snow and ice i havn't been able to get out to buy anything which was really starting to worry me with all the talk of inducing me early, as i know some prams & cots can have long delivery times if they are coming from the manufacturer.  Anyway i really wanted to go for one last look round the shops before making up my mind as there was a few prams i was swaying between but then last night o/h said that i should just stick with the stuff we had originally picked out months ago because if i change my mind now i would probably just regret it later so i just got so fed up last night that i went onto the Glasgow Pram Centre's website and ordered my pram, carrycot & carseat, and its great because you can go onto the website and order whatever you want then you have up until the delivery date to pay it up so i know it sounds silly but i really feel like it has lifted a weight off my shoulders.  

The only trouble now is that we had decided to buy a cotbed so over the last few weeks i had been buying in all the sheets & bedding we needed so we just had to go and pick a cot, but today we realised we really don't have the room for a cot in our bedroom so we are just going to go for a cradle for now as we are planning to move house in the next 6 months anyway so hopefully the cradle will last until we move then when he has a room of his own i can get him a proper cotbed & some proper nursery furniture, i was planning to return all the cot bedding but then tonight i thought i will need it all in the next 6 months anyway when we eventually get a cot so i may as well hang on to it, but it means i have to start again tomorrow and get all crib bedding now  .  

We have our growth scan on Friday so only 2 more days to go and we will finally have his weight estimate then we will know if i will be allowed to go to term or if i need to be prepared to be induced early  

Tracyxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls....

hope u all had a fabulous festive,not liking being back to normal hours at work but needs must lol 

Tracy....good luck for ur scan tomorrow..hope u get fab pics, wont be long til bubs is here 

kizzy...goodluck for the 19th..such an exciting time for you...your friend is such a special friend to do this. 

nursemo....what a start to the new year....how fab, congrats to you and DH, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy 

mrs r....hope ur parent classes are going well, wont be long til ur wee bubs is here too  

lorna.....wot cruise did u book....how exciting, dh and i were thinking about just booking something for march, not sure wot to do with appts and such   wil leave it another couple of wks then we might just go for...will be able to start tx etc... when i come back i suppose  

Lorraine.....hope ur keeping well  too ;-) mishka is loving this cold weather, bet ur boys are too xx

hope everyone else is doing ok


sasha xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sasha:  It's a med cruise with Royal Caribean, we went with them 2 years ago and it was amazing.  Didn't get any hols last what with all the tx etc so decided to go for it this yr.  I have a real fear of flying so cruises suit me. can't wait it's only 168 days   

Hope every one is doing well and managing to keep warm.
Those with bumps be extra careful.  Not that I mean anyone else should be less careful. 
Take care    
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I haven't met Prof nelson Tracy - I am hoping to persuade him to let me do natural ivf!
I dont really want to go thru the drugs again esp when I only ever get 1 or 2 embies at the end!
Would much rather go natural - will see what he says though!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls  

Well after our scare last week with my bump measuring 37+cm our growth scan went great yesterday, the good news is that bubs is perfectly healthy and my fluid level is perfect so there is nothing wrong but we have to go back to see my own consultant on Thursday morning as baby is measuring right off the percentile chart so he wants my own consultant to decide what to do as we where only 32+2 yesterday and according to the scan bubs was weighing exactly 7lbs!!  , and to top it off he is still lyng totally Breech.  

They said normally being breech at 32wks wouldnt be a problem because babies can turn up to the last minute but the fact that he has always been breech and he is already 7lbs means the more he grows the less likely he is to turn so that might be another problem   , but the consultant who performed the scan was very hesitant to make any decisions or to answer any of our questions saying we just have to wait to Thursday to speak to our own consultant to find out what they plan to do as he says going to term isn't an option unless i want to try and deliver a 11-12lb baby  .

The consultant kept saying to me not to worry as cuddly babies always have less problem after birth than the little ones but i am more concerned about the LABOUR   (lol), as they said that the hospital policy is to do everything first to avoid c-sections so he said i should really expect to be induced early unless baby stays breech , but my daughter was induced at 38wks and she was still 9lb 1oz which almost ripped me apart so i really dont fancy trying to deliver a 10lb'er   

Tracyxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

bit of a 'me' update coming up.........

Not been on all week because I was rushed into hosp late monday night with a massive bleed.
Too say I was scared sh*tless was an understatement. I lost a huge amount of blood and as you can imagine was in a right state.
It was all a bit panicky at the hosp as they'd no idea why or where the bleeding was coming from.
Main concern was that it was placenta related in which case they mentioned an Emerg C section. Had various internals and scans which showed placenta and cervix was ok but bleeding continued so was kept in for observation and close monitoring and given steroids to mature the baby's lungs incase delivery was imminent. On the Tues I ended up getting uterine activity & started getting mild contractions so early labour was on the cards, again more monitoring & steroids. 
By the wed things had seemed to settle and they were less concerned about me going early.
I was eventually allowed home on the strict condition that I literally do nothing, total rest, not even so much as lift a pot and I need to attend for close monitoring! I'm so glad to be home and I'm getting wrapped in cotton wool by DH and the family.

What a fright we've had but all seems ok now so hopefully I'll cook little bumper for a bit longer.

Tracy - sounds like a big bubba indeed, ooouch at the thought!!!! Bumpers weight just now is estimated at 6lb 9oz so if I get to around the 40wk mark they reckon jst about 8lbs for me. Let us know how your appt on thurs goes.

kizzy - I've had appts with Prof Nelson and he is really down to earth. I'm sure you'll come up with a good plan of action, good luck!!

lorna - which islands etc will you be visiting on the cruise??

sasha - ended up missing the first week of prarent classes but hope I'll be ok to go this tues eve.You should def get a wee holiday booked, something to look forward to and a bit or rest n relaxation before TX sounds perfect.

nursemo - blooming fantastic news mrs!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! The 1st BFP of 2010, well done you. Has it sunk in yet?

catch up again when I get a chance
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya girls...hope ur all surviving this cold weather....brrrrrrrr  

Mrs R....what a fright indeed, you must have been going   but so happy all is well with you and little bubs  has the bleeding stopped hope your doing as your told lady and resting    

Kizzy....hopefully the hospital will listen to you ....your paying for the tx afterall 

lorna....your cruise sounds fab....royal carribean are top class eh? their ships are just gorgeous..floating 5 star hotels   

Nothing much happening with me, work is hectic at the mo, don't blame people for wanting to book holidays though   One of my friends has just found out she's pregnant....really happy for her (just slightly jealous    ) Hopefully one day we'll all have our dreams eh

take care ladies 

sasha
xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Mrs R what a fright you must of got, you keep those feet up and ring the bell for attension, hope the bleeding stays away you are so close now, and let me reassure you that if you do need to have a C-section its really not as bad as some people make out...... take good care of yourself and baby  

Sasha- am sorry to hear that you have not been able to start tx, one day at a time they say   

Sorry have not had time to read back hope everyone is well and lets hope we have loads of BFP for 2010.

Lv
Bev


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Mrs R: OMG what a fright to get, my heart was in my mouth reading. glad all seems to have settled down.  Make sure to do absoluately nothing, take care and thinking of you loads.      xxx
- Visiting med islands: corsica, gibralter, lisbon, vigo, cannes etc been to somes already it can't come quick enough.

Tracy:Glad everything went well at scan, looks like another big baby for you eh! At least with having to wait to see own consultant on Thursday it gives you time to get all your questions ready.  Good luck hope he manages to reassure you.  xx

Hope everyone else is well and warm.

Lorna
xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey folks

thanks for nice comments. I'm being a good girl and doing exactly as I'm told which equates to NOTHING!!!! Still getting crampy AF type pains low down but told this is normal for almost 37wks.
Been in at day care yest & everything seems to be back on track  
In the meantime I'm indulging in the likes of Jeremy Kyle, This Morning and Loose Women ......boosted with the help of a wee Malteser here and there   

lorna - I am def doing nothing, DH wont let me move a muscle without him springing to attention bless him, he's been a total star. Your cruise sounds A-m-a-z-i-n-g......when we done ours on our honeymoon we visited Tunisia, Rome, Pisa, Monaco, Monte Carlo and Barcelona, I loved every minute of it!!!! 2nd cruise we done was the Greek islands and Turkey......what date you going?

bev - I'm on the final countdown now aren't I. Once I pass 37wks I'll feel happier. Im happy to just go with the flow in terms of labour & birth etc, would prefer to go myself instead of a c sec but I'll do whatever is best for little bumper. How are you & your little Princess?? 

sasha - the bleeding was quite horrific for about 5hrs, tmi.....but it was literally pouring from me  Was still getting spotting right up til the weekend but thankfully its all settled now. I'm now on constant knicker watch again......like the 2ww all over again  You are gonna have your dreams come true.....just wish we'd a crystal ball to know when hunni  stay with it 

hope everyone else is ok

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R glad you ok honey rest rest rest. You can afford a wee malteser or several you enjoy them honey.

Tracy good luck for thursday looks like you have a very healthy baby boy in there, all the better for cuddling  

whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hello all

Appt has been changed to 2oth Jan - s'ok only a day later

Hpe you are all well xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys

Just a quickie to say that i am thinking about you all. Just needed a wee time out from thinking about it all.

Mrs R - I hope you are ok babes! That terrified me reading it! Rest till your hearts content.

I will come back on from time to time and hear everything that is going on, but think i need to chill out a bit!

Much love to all your beautiful ladies, you all helped me massively!

If any of you had a ********, feel free to pm me

Claire xxxxxxx

**Just a gentle reminder that FF is an open forum, please be careful which info you share. We would encourage you to use the pm system for personal info, Thanks  **


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh Mrs R, what a shock.  So relieved to hear everything's settled down again.  Bev's right, you've got to slow down, do nothing and ring that bell when you want anything.  DH must have got a terrible fright.  Have a Malteser or 6 for me too (cos ' my diet has started).

Nursemo - what a fab start to your New Year hun.  Hope then next 10 weeks flies in and you can share your wonderful news with everyone.

We're all on th sick list just now.  Kieran had his swine flu jab last week and has had a crap time of it, mainly because he caught his first cold straight after the event.  He's now given it to his Dad and me so none of us are getting any sleep at the moment.  Poor wee soul just doesn't know what's going on.  It's just awful to see him unwell.

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Mrs R hope those feet are up and you resting  

Lil, aww its horrid when they get a cold, Cody has her swine jab on Sat, hope the Lil family start to feel better soon 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

A Happy New Year to you all.

Am so sorry Ive not been on for ages, but after my last miss in December, just wanted to enjoy xmas and new year.

Mrs R – hope you are okay now hun.

Need to get caught up with the rest of you.

I had a really good xmas and new year – got spoilt as usual and just went out and partied and had a bit of fun.  Well, now the fun has ended.  I had my last D&C on 11th December and still had not had a period.  Yesterday I did a pregnancy test and it came up positive.  I called the EPU and went over today and got bloods taken.  They phoned to say that yes it is positive but that my levels are very low, so it is either a poss pregnancy or hormones left over from last time.

So its now a case of waiting until Thursday for another blood test.  If the levels have went up, we are back to the long haul of trying to sustain another pregnancy but if they have stayed the same, then it is just taking a while for my levels to get back down!!

Trying to stay calm – just wish I knew.

Speak soon.  Love axxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Kizzy wanted to wish you good-luck for your appointment tomorrow   

Aiky------ phew Im not sure how you stay sane  , keeping everything I can cross crossed for you........           ..... you know me ever the optomist ..... you just never know when life will deal you with a ace card  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

not too much happening with me, still chilling out having lots of jim jam days and patiently waiting 
seeing the consultant tomorrow for my 38wk appt, maybe there'll be an action plan put in place for the coming weeks  

zulu - hope you & Cody are both doing well  I'm doing so little I worry rigor mortis may set in   Hope Cody gets on ok with the SF jab on sat 

aiky - OMG what a rollercoaster, I dont know how you manage to cope with all the up's and down's hunni, you are so brave  I really hope that you have the chance to grow a cute little bump and its not lingering hormones from the loss. I really am   that the levels start to increase so that you're in the early stages of preg  surely its gotta be your time  Roll on thursday babes, here's hoping its good news as you so deserve it  As for me, I'm doing good, everything seems back to normal but I have literally been doing nothing

lil - you on a diet trying to be a yummy mummy? Bet you look great & Kieran is keeping you fit!!! Throw any maltesers my way though   Hope you're all feeling better after those rotten colds 

kizzy - good luck for tomorrow's appt  I'll be thinking of you & looking forward to reading your update 

whippet - anything new with you mrs?? you keeping ok??

tracy - how did you get on at your appt last week?

how is everyone else?

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Not good news girls from me.
Dr says if she put our host surrogacy idea to the ethical commitee they would say NO - as there is nothing pyhsically wrong with me which is stopping me having children    

So she wouldn't advise putting it to them.
She seems to think I could have another cycle - good embryos, good sperm, good fertilisation - she said I was nearly there last time - said they could give me drugs for womb lining.

I dunno wot to do now - can do donor cycle at other clinics in glasgow but there is a yr waiting list.
DH isn't happy about doing it again, said he doesnt think it will work and we'll waste 3,000. 
I can't forget about it though and feel I shud have one last go.

I can start right away, our tests we had done last time havent expired.
Now I gotta decide wot to do, i cried all the way home          and it's a 2 hr journey    

Sorry i dont have better news. 

hope you are all well


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Kizzy,

Bugger Bugger.  So sorry that thats what you have been dealt.      

The feeling for your much wanted child is not going to go away, unless you have come to terms with it 100%, which you have not.  If I was in your shoes I would have a big heart to heart with your lovely DH, he probably does feel the same but does not want to see you hurt again, which is perfectly normal, yes if it does not work its a waste of money, and yes money is tight these days, but its only money, and what if it works, then its gonna be the best £3000 spent.  If at the end its a no go then Kizzy you can put your hand on you heart and say I tried with all my might to have a child but, its not gonna happen, and I think only then when you feel that you have done your best will you be able to come to terms with it.  We also were told there is no reason why we cant have children, and I remember after each BFN, I kept reminding myself this, and just knew that I had to give it all my might to get to my dream, and it did work.  Oh Kizzy my heart goes out to you, its a huge decision do try again or do I stop, you tried the stop option for a year and yet you still have the need, so in my personal opinion I would give it a go, I know its costs loads, but for your self worth and for your own mental state its really just money.  Chat to your DH ....... typical male answer hey   , Im sure deep down he feels just the same as you      

Lots of love
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Bev

He said last night we can do it if I want to.
I tried to explain to him that I just can't switch if off - the longing to have a child - if I knew how to switch it off I would!  

I think he is worried that if we do it again and it doesnt work then I will want to keep trying but I swore to him it's the last time - I will accept it if it doesnt work again - don't know how but I will!!

Going to phone hospital today and ask if I can phone when period starts - think its 21 days after period starts that down regging begins? it's been awhile i cant remember lol 

thanks for your kind words


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Bev

He said last night we can do it if I want to.
I tried to explain to him that I just can't switch if off - the longing to have a child - if I knew how to switch it off I would!  

I think he is worried that if we do it again and it doesnt work then I will want to keep trying but I swore to him it's the last time - I will accept it if it doesnt work again - don't know how but I will!!

Going to phone hospital today and ask if I can phone when period starts - think its 21 days after period starts that down regging begins? it's been awhile i cant remember lol 

thanks for your kind words


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

oh Kizzy I'm so sorry they weren't in agreeance about the surrogacy 
its really left you with some tough thinking to do eh 
Only you and DH will know what to do for the best but you know we'll always be here to support you through things 
If you're gonna go for one last cycle then I truly do wish you all the luck in the world.
Let us know what you decide 

well I'd my 38wk appt yest and everything is fine & things after the 'scare' seem to have settled back down nicely. Baby's head is 1/5th engaged & in the favourable position. 
I've to go back right on my 40wks for a cervix examination to see if I'd be suitable at that point for induction.....consultant did say thats if I dont go myself before the 40wks. 
C'mon wee bumper......come out to play now  
Another bit of good news is that because I've being literally doing nothing since the bleed & things are again looking good I'm no longer under house arrest   Doc said being mobile and active will naturally help get things moving but to remember not to over do it, so pleased I can go out again....woooo hoooo 

where has everyone disappeared to

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I'm really sorry i have not been posting much on this thread. My head has been all over the place with immune tests and tx. Now i have finally got a plan.. and have started it.. i feel like i can now get my brain bk onto other things   We found out i have high antibodies which r fighting against the preg hormone so i am on injections to help that... there also r a few other things wrong with my immune system... i actually cant even remember whats wrong but all i know is i have to have some tx b4 i go for my nxt icsi. I need to go to athens for a tx called LIT which is to have White blood cells put into me from either my DH or a donor... dont ask me why... but all i know is that its to make a level come down which is rather high in me... very confusing. I'm hoping to start tx with GCRM april/May... which really does feel like ages away.. but i guess i just need to wait and fix myself b4 i start again. I go 2 athens on the 22nd of Feb And again on the 22nd of march. Also started an injection called humira which is 2 be taken once ever 2 weeks, its a sore injections   anyway, i'm bk... so i need to catch up with u all xxxxx

Mrs R- ohh i'm so sorry to hear u had a little scare!! i'm glad everything is ok now! not long now!!!! whoohooo!!! i bet u can not wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Berry: glad you have a plan really hoping it all works out for you and the by the time your tx starts you'll be in tip top condition and that it's your time   

Mrs R: So pleased to hear that all is back on track.  Not long to go now till you meet your most precious bundle  .  Will be checking regularly for news.      xxx

Kizzymouse:  So sorry that your surrogacy plans are not able to go any further.  Glad you and DH have been able to discuss everything.  I know from my experience that male via female emotions are usually at the completely opposite ends of the scale.  In my case DH (as i think yours is) can't bear seeing my heartbreaking each time so would say no more tx.  He always said 'how often will I be able to pick up the pieces there seems to be more pieces to pick up each time.' but then as you say it's too difficult to switch off and you want/need for a child just doesn't go away.  We have now decided that we will have no more tx, for various reasons.  The feelings are still there (still not easy) but knowing that the end of our road was only reached after exploring all our options and we both agreed before the last tx that it was definately the last has made it possible to start moving on.
So I'm really pleased that you are able to have another tx and   that it's your time. xxx

Aiky: Really hoping your levels are rising, you so deserve it after all you've been through.  Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you. xxxx      xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello folks 

Not too much happening with me.....had a bit of a 'foreign object' in the loo yest which I did wonder if it was a 'show' but no other repeats so I'm now back on constant knicker watch again, its like the 2ww all over, lol
I'll just need to be patient I suppose 
I did have quite a lot of cramps yesterday, especially between 5-8pm and then again at 2.30am this morn but its more AF crampy like pains, couldnt describe them as contractions of any kind and when I woke this morn I feel quite 'normal' again, hope body is practicing for the real event 
Well today I'm planning a lazy morning, I'm popping to Morrisons later with my M&D for some food shopping, dont seem to be allowed anywhere without a chaperone  think everyone thinks I'm gonna go into labour & bumper is gonna pop out in 5mins flat ....if only!!! I'm looking forward to a relaxing weekend with DH although he's got to do some work from home 
Hope folk dont mind my preggie chit chat .....if you do, just shout & I'll shut up!!!

anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?? 

lorna - thanks for all the hugs hunni. How are things with you at work?

berry - wow so much happening with you my dear! Its alot of prep before you actually do TX and no doubt alot of extra stress, emotions and finance but keep thinking positive & that itis all gonna be worth it. What you're having done really sounds like it'll make the world of difference to supporting a pregnancy so I hope this all does the trick for you. So glad they've got the bottom of things for you 

kizzy - did you make the appt for starting again?

aiky - been thinking &   for you lots, really hope you're gonna be posting with exciting news soon   

might be monday before I get back on as DH will be commandeering the laptop for work so have a good weekend folks 
Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mrs R- I asked the clinic to send me out the bill and we have got til next week to decided if we are going to start when period arrives.
Gosh I hope you don't go into labour in Morrisons LOL   

Lorna - it's just so hard isnt it? We were meant to be having no more tx but a year and a bit on and I cant get rid of the feeling we should have one last go. I think it's cos we almost got a bfp last time - I think maybe I have been unlucky. I have asked Dr if she will prescribe predisolene - as well as aspririn and heparin - she is going to look at my notes and get back to me. This is the end of the road for sure this time - for your own sanity I dont believe you can keep on going indefinitely plus the money side too!   Hugs to u I know its hard moving on  

Aiky - praying for you chick, you deserve it  

Tracy - how is big bump doing?


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

kizzy - would u think about a change of clinic if its your very last attempt ?? or would you rather stay with GRI as they know your history?? I know that GCRM have done all sorts of things for individuals to talor make a specific TX for them, just a thought.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah I had thought about gcrm - but as you say gri have my history - I feel comfortable there


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Kizzy -thinking of you hun - can I just ask what predisolene is?  I have been taking asprin but am looking for anything else that might make a difference.  I defo know what you mean about going on indefinately for your own sanity.  I am starting to think that as well.  I will probably start looking into adoption this year.  I am lucky where I live, I still have 2 free gos on the NHS.

Mrs R - not long now - god how exciting eh

As for me, had my other blood test done yesterday but when I came back from the Doctors I started bleeding, so thought that was my period and that it was just my levels which had taken a while to come down from the last miss.  Didnt think anymore about it until the Hospital phoned last night to say that my levels had stayed exactly the same and as they put it "very unusual".  I have to go back to Hospital tomorrow to get another blood test taken to see what levels are then.  They are thinking that with me bleeding, it could actually be a very early miss - as really I didnt even know I was pregnant.

This gets all very confusing for me!!!

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

poor aiky - hugs darling

predisolene is a drug that inhibits your immune system - as some docs believe our immune systems can attack our embryos and kill them.


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Aikey have been thinking of you and still    for you, hope you have some more answers tomorrow  


Mrs R sounds like things are going to happen soon, you take care now not long to go   


Kizzy- sending you loads and loads of   

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Mrs R hope you are doing well - not long to go now honey  

aiky - what's happening with you? any further forward yet?  

tracy - how's big bump doing?  

Well ladies I'm starting IVF#4 - last one EVER! I suppose my embies might not have stuck in BF's womb anyways - so one last go with mine won't hurt. 
Hopefully they will do more to help me this time rather than the good old nhs!  

Downregging begins 13th Feb   I'm scared!!!

This is it, the final go       

Please pray for me, I think I will need it!!

take care xxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry to crash the thread but I have some news.....

Mrs R is now a mummy  

Baby Luke was born at 4:26pm on Sunday, weighing in at 7lbs 13.5oz.  It was a bit of a traumatic birth by the sounds of things but I'll let Mrs R fill you in when she is able to.

Hi to you all   and big hugs to everyone going through tx at the moment  

Love Boo x


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh wow            

Thats fab news Mrs R well done honey, can;t wait to hear all about it and also to 
see some pics of your gorgeous wee man 

xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW I had a feeling you had had your baby! thats why i logged on! 

How great for you babes! A wee boy!

Hope you are all well.  Much Love

Claire xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Fantastic news Mummy Mrs R. well done. cant wait to see a pic of Luke.  Am fair excited for you.xxxx

Kizzy - My bloods came back and they had slightly lowered again.  The Consultant has put it down to my levels just taking a while to get back from the last miss.  Anyway they are wanting me to start FET on my next period, so I wont be far behind you hon. Roughly work out I should start downregging around the end of Feb.

Hope everyone else is fine.  Am rushing tonight.  Away to meet a friend av not seen for years thats back for a visit from Australia.

Speak soon.  Loveaxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS MRS R HOPE ALL IS WELL AND TAKE GOOD CARE OF BABY LUKE

LV
Bev


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys! How are we all??

We have decided to give the IVF (well ICSI) another try.  This will be our third attempt and i think our last.

I am really going to go for it this time round, and am looking into anything that might help. 

I have tried eating healthy and all that. Tried acupuncture and reflexology last times but nothing.

What is everyone else doing?

My bengal cat isnt well so that isn't helping my stress levels as i am worried for her. She is only 1!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Mrs R!!!!! xxx

Aww Claire - I have 4 cats and they are my babies so I know how you feel - good luck for next icsi - this will be my last time too xxx

Aiky - good luck with your next FET hunny - it must be your time this time xxx

Hello everyone else !!!


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr & Mrs R..congratulations on the arrival of Luke....


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations Mrs R Chuffed to bits for you all      

Hi to everyone else,
Sorry I've been out of the loop for a while and am behind on all your news- I'll read back on posts and more personals to follow.

Well I'm now living in NZ- hope I can still post with you guys. The move has been very hectic but we now have somewhere to live (move in tomorrow and get our furniture Thursday) DHs family have been wonderful but we are completely over living out of a bag. 
I've found a midwife here and had a scan last week (all looking good) and we are now 23 weeks. I'm definitely changing shape but no real bump yet (may have to resort to a pillow soon)

Hope all of you are well and I know some of are starting treatment soon. Thinking of you and everything crossed for your BFPs.
Take care      and I'll be in touch soon

Kate


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS MR & MRS R ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF LITTLE LUKE XX​
​


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya girls.....

Fredlet....wow congrats on being 23 wks, think that has flown in for you   Glad the move has went smoothly and you'll have your wee home soon. You'll need to be thinking about the nursery soon too xxx

SNZK....how you doing  You stil thinking about a spring/summer cycle xxx

Claire...congrats on making your decision to go again....  this WILL be 3rd time lucky for you. Hope your wee kitten gets better soon    xxx

kizzymouse.... massive amount of prays for you hunni, lets hope number 4 is your lucky number, good luck for the 13th xxxx       

Aiky....hoping that your FET is your one.... hope this one or two sticks like glue       xxx


berry...sounds like your going to be busy flying all over the place...hope you get that BFP after all this effort     xxx

Tracy...how's the bump hunni  perhaps you've had an early arrival    hope all is well   xx

lorna....how you doing hunni when's that cruise again  xxx 

bev...how's you and little cody doing 

whippet....how you keeping  how far on are you now  hope little margaret is doing well  and not tiring you out too much xxx

sorry if i missed anyone..

not much happening with....story of my life   still waiting on the appt for the colposcopy... 5 wks now   the NHS take forever to do anything    back yet again to stalking the postie.. might end up in prison after this  

luv sasha 
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratultions Mrs R!!!!! whooo hooo!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sasha thanks for your good wishes - i had a colposcopy about 12 yrs ago - the appt always seems to take ages to come thru! The procedure is fine, really simple and over quickly


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mr and Mrs R huge congrats on the safe arrival of Luke well done.

Sasha thats us 24 weeks now. Have a big bad birthday on Saturday so have decided to treat myself to a 4D scan. Never did it last time and dont want to know the flavour but have booked it on my birthday and my 17 year old son and of course Margaret coming along too so a very special birthday indeed. How are you doing honey?

Fredlet we looking to emigrate to Oz in September but unlike you have no family out there just wanting a better quality of life for the kids and I think they will get it there though its going to be tough leaving those behind.

whippet x


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations Mr and Mrs R on the birth of Baby Luke. Hope both baby and Mum are recovering well.

Havent posted on here for ages, keep thinking i will do it but have just been so tired i havent the energy to think!
I am 18 weeks this week all was well at the 12 week scan and i have our 20 week scan on the 12/2 then IPs have booked a private gender scan on the 20/2 because they dont tell you the sex up here! Not really feeling much movement as yet so thinking placenta is anterior. Other than complete exhaustion (having to run around after 3 kids!) i am fine and occupying all my time in planning our holiday to disneyworld in Oct. 

Hope everyone else is well and     for all those tx. 

May
Xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mr & Mrs R - congratulations on the safe arrival of Luke.  Life as you know it has now ended and another wonderful chapter has begun.  Lots of hugs and kisses to you all from Kieran.

Kizzy - wow, I'm so sorry that your original plans didn't work out but good for you on decided to have another go.  It's not an easy decision to make but you'd have difficulty justifying to yourself not trying again.  My DH was like yours but we were both so keen to have a family that we scraped the money from every source we could to try again.  Good luck hun.

Aiky - OMG hun I don't know how you cope.  You've got a huge heart and will make a fabulous mummy.  Good luck with the FET in Feb. 

Fredlet - lovely to hear from you 'Down Under'.  DH and I looked into moving to NZ before we started treatment and it's still in the back of our minds for when Kieran's a little older.  So pleased everything is going well with your pregnancy.  Don't worry your bump will be hear before you know it.

Lil xxx


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations Mrs R on the birth of your gorgeous wee bubs Luke...what a lovely name    welldone babe! xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

So very pleased for you Mrs + Mr R and now wee Luke R.  Hope are all well and adjusted to life as a family of 3.                     

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just thought I'd pop back on to see if Mrs R had been on -Luke must be keeping you very busy!!  xxxx

Just a quickie from me, will do personals next time.
passed a major hurdle today - a parent brought in her days old baby and when she asked if I wanted to hold her I said yes (no-one knows about my tx so it was natural for her to ask) took a deep breath and took the baby. It was difficult but managed it fine so feel good about that.  
Feeling a little down tonight - thinking of my dad as it would have been has birthday tomorrow 

Anyway will go and be back when in a happier place 

take care all
xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Lornam, well done on holding the baby, its really very hard to do, I used to be the same until my SIL had her children, I was then forced to hold them, not by her but it would not have looked or sounded good if I just said no, I did find that this helped, the saying goes face your fears and they will disappear, they might not have disappeared but it most certaintly helped me   

I too am thinking of my father who's birthday would have been this month too, I think of off the wonderful things he did for me as a child and that really warms my heart ( especially today its bloody snowing again in Fife)    

Special thought for you today  

Lv
Bev


----------



## hollie2 (Apr 27, 2009)

hi

i dont usually post any messages but I am always reading others people's post and it helps.  its really hard holding other people's babies

Going throuigh 2nd go of ivf - i am a poor responder.  first time got 4 eggs and 2 fertilised (In august).

this time I have been stimming for 8 days yesterday and there are no follicles at all and endoemtrium is still really thin

have to go back tomorrow to nuffield and consultant will do scan.  I think that it will be cancelled

has anyone been is similar position

thanks

j
x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hollie, I did not want to read and leave, I have not been in a similar position as you but just wanted to send you a massive   and wishing you better news tomorrow.  Am glad you posted and am sure the other lovely ladies on this thread might be able to share their experiances with you    

Lv
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry i havn't been on for ages but i have just been so rushed off my feet lately i just don't know where all the time has gone 

MrsR a Huge Congratulations babes, i knew you where having a boy , how are you finding being a mummy!!










Kizzy i am so sorry babes thats things didn't go well at the appointment  but then again i believe everything happens for a reason so maybe someone up there has something else in mind for you 

Well we are 36wks now so getting close, things where a bit touch and go for a while because my bump was so big that they where sure i must be carrying excess fluid or that i must have gestational diabetes but thankfully the tests all came back fine so they said i must just make big babies , then my 32 & 34wk scans showed he was still breech so they felt that as he had been breech throughout the whole pregnancy that maybe i should be prepared for a section but we went back on Thursday and he had now turned head down so hopefully he will stay that way . We where initially told because of his weight i wouldn't be allowed to go to 42 weeks, then they said 40wks and now they are talking about inducing at 38wks so i just have to be ready to go anytime .

I was quite relaxed up until yesterday because i have everything in that i would need if he came early but i thought i would call up my pram centre to chase up my pram & car seat only to be told that there was going to be a delay, i told her that i couldn't wait much longer because i could be getting induced in the next 2 weeks and all she said was that there was nothing she could do but they might not have them back in stock now until the end of march so it was up to me if i wanted to keep it on order or cancel it . I was so angry as i had ordered and paid for it all months ago to make sure i had it on time and now i have nothing, so i had no choice other than to cancel it and start all over again as you can't leave the hospital with a baby without a car seat. The car seat i wanted has just been released so they are hard to track down but luckily my local Halfords managed to locate one for me and i picked it up yesterday so thats good but no-one can get me my pram now until the 1st March but i'm not so worried about that as i can't see me going to far in the first few weeks anyway, but i am really angry with the pram shop as i feel as soon as they knew about the delay they should have phoned me, what if i hadn't phoned them when where they planning on telling me?

My next appointment now isn't until the 18th February when i will be given my induction date so i will pop back on before then and see how everyone is 

Tracyx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hollie hope you got some better news honey  

Tracey poor you for the hasstle they have caused you honey but at least you have got the car seat now. Not long for you to wait now you must be really excited. Did they give you an estimate weight at your 34 week scan so you can guess what you have in store  . We went for the 4d scan last saturday at 25 weeks exactly and junior weighs in at 1pound 7oz but early days yet ha 

whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls....

sorry it's been a while  

whippet...how'd that special birthday go and ur scan  xx

Tracy....goodluck hunni, hope you go before you get induced  won't be long, bet ur soooo excited xx

hollie.....hope things went ok for your appt and your tx never got cancelled xx

lorna....well done you, thats a milestone for you ...so pleased xx

everyone else sorry just a quick one from me tonight, sooo shattered, just want a bath and bed 

take care all and catch up soon xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Congratulations to Mr and Mrs R.


Fredlet - Lovely to hear from you, must be exciting starting a new life in NZ with your bump. 

Aiky - wishing you all the best for your FET 

Whippet - good luck for your scan, I'm sure it will be amazing.

Hollie- Hope you got some better news today   

Claire- I had a relaxation CD which I felt helped with our IVF.  I used to listen to it every night and i had it on my iPod so that i could listen to it on the way to the clinic.  I also had acupuncture which helped me to relax.  Best wishes for your tx.

Kizzy - Best wishes for your tx.

Zulu -    Hope you and Cody are well.  Have she had the swine flu jag?  Baby Red due for her jag tomorrow, i'm having major panic about it 

 to everyone else ( i need to go as meant to be researching swin flu jag)           for lots of BFP's this year.

Red


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Sasha scan went well thanks and birthday was lovely was not sore in the end   and got ruined rotten with lots of lovely gifts so so lucky how are you honey?

Hi Red scan was amazing thanks

whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Red,

So nice to hear from you again, dont worry too much abt the Jab, Cody had hers 2 weeks ago and was absolutly fine, the doctor said that so far things are looking good and that the majority of children have responded well.  I just think prevention is better than cure.  A couple of my friends have decided against it, I just think if you have had all the other jabs, then having this one should just be the same.  But then other might have a differant view than I do.  Hope it all goes well, which Im sure it will.

Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Kieran's sitting on my lap whilst I do this, so there may be a few mistakes.

Red, it's lovely to hear from you again.  I'm with Bev on the swine flu jab.  Our local docs say the same - the majority of kids have sailed thru.  Kieran's only problem was that he got his first cold a day or so after his jab so he had a couple of unhappy weeks with that.  Without the cold he would have been absolutely fine.  Prevention is definitely the best measure here.  I would never forgive myself if he got swine flu when I had the chance to do something about preventing it.  

Whippet, lovely to hear your scan went well hun.  Hope you've got a lovely CD of the event to cherish and share with bubs when he/she arrives.  

Tracy, glad to hear you've got your car seat sorted out but what a piece of nonsense from The Pram Centre.  In their business they should know how important it is to get dates and orders right.  

Mrs R, hope everything is going well with Luke.  It's like a steam train hitting you when junior arrives but it still leaves you on  .  You never seem to have time to do anything but feeding, changing and dazing at baby whilst try to catch up on sleep/housework/visitors but you get used to that and it does all settle down.  Just enjoy every moment you have with him because it flies by so quickly.  

Hollie, hang in there hun.  I haven't been in your exact position and can only imagine what you must be going thru but just remember there's always someone here to support you if you need it.  

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls...i have posted before but not much...i do lurk though  

hope you're all doing fine.

appointment today which went well...so unless i hear any different i've to start injections today and go back next friday to see how things are doing.  i'm on highest dose of gonal f as haven't had many eggs in the past so here's hoping!    is there anything i can do to up my chances do you think?  i'm eating healthy..not drinking..not smoking..taking pregnacare...i've had acupunture and reiki in past cycles so just want to try this 1 with nothing...i have an ivf relaxation cd that i'll listen to....anything else?

take care
x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Hornauth.  Just read your post and didn't want to sign off without saying something.  I know I was in your shoes when I was having IVF - I would have walked about with my finger up my nose all day if I though it would give me a better chance of a successful outcome.  Truth is I, like you, was already doing as much as I could - eating well, no alcohol, gave up smoking, took Pronatal, had the accupuncture.  The best thing you can do is to try and stay positive and stress free and those are the most difficult things.  Your doing absolutely everything right so take some pressure off yourself and try and enjoy your relaxation CDs.  Come on here and chat about anything you want whenever you want, there's always someone around.  I'll say a few   and wish you all the best of luck for this round of treatment.  Here's hoping it works this time.  Stay sane.      

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I tried everything with last 3 IVF's - this time I am just going with the flow. 
Will take 2 weeks off work and go back on last week of 2WW cos i find that week drives you mad. I've got the relaxation cd too - it is good to relax I think, easier said than done!

good luck


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello folks 

I haven't forgotten all about you  just never seem to get a minute!
Cant believe my little Boy is 2weeks old already, wow the time just flies by.
We're all getting on really well and he truly is a little miracle. 
I'm luvin' every minute of being a mummy, it is hard work but oh so worth it.
The whole labour thing was pretty horrendous so I'll not scare any of the preggie ladies or put you all off but he was worth all the pain, my heart just melts when I look at him.

Haven't had a chance to read back on all the posts so apologies for no personals. The amount of visitors and phonecalls we've had has been overwhelming so hopefully things will settle down and I'll get into a better routine and will find some time to get on and catch up with you all properly.

lots of luv n luck to everyone
Mrs R & Luke xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just a quickie from me to say - Aww Mrs R so glad to hear from you.  Glad everything going well with Luke, can't wait to see some photos.  Bet there have been 1 or 2 taken . 

Take care and big hugs to you and your boys xx

hi to everyone else and hope that everyones dreams come true
xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, lovely to hear you're all settling in at home.  Forget the routine (that won't enter Luke's thoughts for several weeks to come) just go with the flow and grab some sleep when you can (and make sure the visitors pitch in when they call round).  Looking forward to seeing a pic when you've got time.  Make the most of him 'cos time will just fly by................

Lil xxxxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls...thanks for your replies re what else we can do to help this try work...x

it's good to read happy news and see that ivf can actually work!    

well i'm day 7 of stimms and not really feeling as if much is happening...hopefully there is though...scan on friday so we shall find out then.  i didn't get many eggs on my last 2 tries so i'm on the highest dose of gonal f and have been feeling quite teary now and again but am putting it down to that.  d'you think i should be feeling twinges in the ovary area or am i being paranoid?  

anyhoo...hope you're all well,
take care
deb x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Deb, I think day 7 is too early for twinges, if I remember rightly?
I usually got full feeling in ovaries on about day 10-12 - good luck for scan!

I start d/r sat....gulp!


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi...i can't remember what i felt the last couple of times...but here's hoping something is going on in there!  

good luck for saturday!  how you feeling about starting again? x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

This is our first private tx, I'm very nervous - very low odds of it working, but still a small chance I suppose.

I haven't been well this week, had a sickness virus and been feeling a bit run down, this morning I had a panic attack    I've had a few before but not regularly, think it's the thought of starting again lol, but hoping I calm down once it starts.  

I am getting signed off work for second week of stimms, week of ec and et and first week of 2WW if I get that far! 
Work know I am going to be off but not why, going to ask doc to sign me off for gynae procedure as I work 4 12hr shifts in a row, 2 days and 2 nights and think I would be better relaxing at home. But I keep worrying about everything lol though I'm sure it will work out fine  

How are you feeling? Is this your third go?


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi kizzy....sorry to hear you've not been well....i know it's such a difficult thing to go through.  keep positive..you hear of so many people who've had many tries and then it works...     what clinic you going to?

yep we've had 2 tries at nuffield while waiting on nhs tx...because we need donor sperm it's been a long wait..since 2005....but hopefully it'll be worth it.  i only got 4 eggs 1st time and 2 2nd time so they've put me on highest dose of gonal f so i'm just hoping that makes a difference.    although we only need 1!!  

anyhoo...you keep your chin up....keep positive...this is your time!    

x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girlies.....

Mrs R....glad to hear you, dh and baby luke are all doing fantastic   can't wait to see pics  xx

kizzy....best of luck hunni with ur cycle, sorry to hear you had a panic attack. Hopefully when you start, you'll calm down a wee bit
    xx

hornauth.... hope your doing ok hunni and your scan went well  xx

whippet.. glad you got spoiled rotten and ur scan was a goodie  xx

to all the girls with LO's glad to hear they have all got on ok getting their swine flu jabs. 

well quick update on me....finally got my colposcopy appt thru, 23feb I go   was really driving me   waiting on it!! Have been really down lately with the whole waiting business, sleeping probs, causing arguements with DH and bursting into tears for no reason....all this and i havent even started the drugs yet   anyhow have myself some nytol  and hopefully having the appt will lift my spirits a bit higher.   

hope everyone else is doing ok

xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Kizzy heres hoping that all goes well, will be thinking of you and supporting you all the way  

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well that's me started eeek!! Got Prostap jab today  

Back on 3rd March for baseline scan and bloods and to pick up drugs - will be on highest dose again!

I'm at Glasgow Royal  

Thanks so much Bev for your good luck mouse, he's so cute!!!      

Bring on the moods and hot flushes LOL

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kizzy wishing you all the luck in the world honey so deserve it so much. remember to drink loads to combat those side effects     

whippet x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi

kizzy....glad to hear that's you started...3rd march will be here before you know it!  you so deserve a BFP....will be keeping everything crossed for you...x     

deb x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks ladies


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

popping in quickly between feeds

how is everyone? 

we're getting on fine, Luke is a wee darling (even at 3am when he's screaming )
Visitors have calmed down which is nice having some us time.

Kizzy - I really hope this is IT for you, everything is crossed   

whippet - how you keeping?

sasha - good luck for your appt on 23rd 

lil - routine is out the window for now other than feeding every 3-4hrs  hope all is well with you & K

lorna - thanks for the lovely words, hope things at your work are better

I'll try & put on a pic as part of my profile bit but dont know if it'll work 

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R doing ok just really tired, bood results should be back today or tomorrow. If they show anaemic at least the iron should help the dizziness otherwise just need to put up and shut up baby and family all well so good enough for me. Glad the visitors have settled a bit its lovely that all want to meet your son but I remember how exhausting it is too, rest when you can  

Sash sorry you been bit down honey   

Kizzy   

Need to dash going to try and hoover, load the dish washer, washing machine and tumble drier before picking Margaret up from nursery in 45 mins.

whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls...

Mrs R.....what a gorgeous little boy you have .....he's adorable   xx glad ur managing to have some family time, just the 3 of you xx

Whippet...hopefully the dizziness will disappear soon   glad to hear all is well with margaretand the family xx

kizzy.....hope ur doing ok so far on ur cycle.xx

lorraine....hope all went well today with niko , will catch up with u on ** xx

rest of you girlies...hope ur all ok.

luv sasha 
xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Guys 

Hope you are well today!

I started the injections of Gonal F on Saturday and have a scan on Wed morning! So fingers crossed for this time.  Third time lucky and all that! I am shattered tho i must admit, and have pains in my ovaries already. Which was normal for me. Trying to be positive, hard sometimes tho eh!?


MRS R - He is adorable babes! So pleased everything is going well for you three. xx

Sasha - Good luck for the 23rd, thats not long now! I HATE waiting too, i don't cope very well..lol. 


Kizzy - Fingers crossed for you,   that this is your time. xx


Hope everyone else is having a fabby Monday


Claire xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh claire....so happy u've started ur cycle...keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls

mrs r - your baby if just gorgeous... 

claire - hope this is your time  

HI everyone else..hope you're all fine.

well ec is thursday for us...crapping meself!

take care
x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hornauth....


Fingers n toes crossed for your EC, hope you get lots of beautiful little eggies (though only one is needed   )


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry i havn't been on much lately but with so much going on its hard to keep up.

Kizzy i am keeping my fingers crossed for you babes and am really hoping this is your time  

MrsR what a beautiful boy you have there, you must be so proud  

Well at 38wks we are on the home stretch now, going in to see my consultant on Thursday to arrange a date for my induction because she said due to his expected weight i cannot go past 39wks so its all getting very scarey now  

Tracyx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello girls  

Claire good luck for scan  

Deb, good luck for EC, hope you get lots of juicy eggs  

Tracy - thanks for your good wishes hun, aye, it's a bout time it was my turn eh? lol   Not long now honey til you meet your boy  

Mrs R Luke is gorgeous  

Hope everyone is doing fine xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mrs R: Luke is just perfect, absolutely gorgeous. I bet you just find yourself staring at him all the time (in between feeding, changing etc!!) 
Work settling down, but then my colleague is off sick again! I'm sure when she returns she'll find fault in all I've done but so what only 6 weeks till next holidays  

Tracy:  Good luck for Thursday not too much longer to wait xx 

Hornauth:Hope all goes well for you on thursday for EC.

Claire: here's hoping tomorrow's scan goes well and those follies are growing nicely. 

Whippet:  I was tired just reading your post  you take it easy  - easier said than done I know!! 

Snk:   how are you xxx


Kizzymouse:  how's the flushes?

Sasha: how are you hope your sleeping better 23rd is just around the corner. xxx 

Hope I haven't missed too many people out, sorry

Me: just plodding on counting down to summer hols only 138 days to go - honestly not counting was on website earlier and it told me  
xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

tracy - good luck hunni, you're almost there!!!! cant wait to hear your announcement 

kizzy - everythings crossed my dear  

lorna - i do just stare at him, a proper little miracle so he is. Glad work is a bit better, keep focusing on those holidays hunni, is this your cruise??

hornauth - good luck for EC 

claire - I really hope its 3rd time lucky, it was for me so I hope it is for you   

whippet - you be careful you're not doing too much mrs!!! did u get the bloods back?

sasha - how you feeling about the 23rd?

thanks for all the lovely comments about Luke 

Mrs R xx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi everyone...jsut a quickie from me...to let you know i got 5 eggs, 4 fertilised..back tomorrow for et  

deb x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hornauth well done you, not long till you a PUPO lady  

Mrs R bloods are fine so just need to put up with the dizzy turns, how is Luke?

Tracy, not long now what weight are they predicting?

Claire how are you doing?

Lorna where are you going your summer hols?

Snzk how are you?

whippet s


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

just popping on to say hhow lovely Luke is, Mrs r you must be so happy.  Enjoy this time as soon you will be looking at him and wondering when did he ever get so big.

Kizzy and claire - Good luck with your txt       

Deb - great news, hope the 2ww doesn't drag too long for you.        

Tracy - not long now, you must be getting excited. Time seemed to drag for me at the end, although we were 10 days late 

Must go as meant to be working.  Best wishes to everyone I have missed.

Take care

Red


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

well that's us PUPO....2 grade 2 embies put back...was a bit gutted when she said grade 2 but she said they can still stick...so here's hoping    

anyhoo hope you're all well
take care
deb x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sending you lots of sticky vibes Deb   

Well done for being PUPO  

I am having donwregging AF from hell   
It's evil  

But hopefully worth it in the end


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls....

Claire....how u coping hunni  hope things are going ok     xx

debs.....congrats on being pupo, hopefully ur 2ww will go in soooo fast. sending you lots of sticky vibes for those 2 wee embies    xx

kizzy.... sorry your having a rough time with AF, but as you said I'm sure it's going to be worth it    

snzk.... excellent news about little niko  , good luck for ur appt this week     

red...hope u and baby red are doing well   xx

whippet....hopefully the dizziness will wear off, hope ur keeping well   xxx

lorna....loving ur countdown....wish I had a holiday booked, doesnt half perk u up eh?? lol   xxx

tracy....wont be long now....hope all is well    xx

Mrs R...hope u and ur little family are doing well   xx well feeling nervous now about tues, never had one before and hoping this will be my last and hopefully afterwards  i can call the royal to get started...knowing my luck...things wont go to plan  

hope everyone else is doing good


luv sasha 

xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

morning ladies,

Claire....hope you are coping okay this time.      xx

debs..... hopefully ur 2ww will go in  fast and you don't go too mad.  

kizzy.... AF is such a pain but   it will all be worth it for you...  

red...hope u and baby red are doing well  

whippet....hope you feel better and glad to hear Margaret and bump are ok.

lorna....bet you are looking forward to your holiday....xxxx

tracy....wont be long now....hope all is well    

Mrs R...great to see a pic of baby Luke. so happy for you and Mr R.   

hope everyone else is doing okay.

Sasha - yeh, chuffed Niko is fine and his stitches are healing nicely. I will not manage my appointment this week, will be changing it, my gran died yesterday..    

hope everyone else is doing good, promise to catch up soon.
xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sasha good luck for tues  

Snzk so sorry to hear about your gran, you certainly have not had it easy over the past year hope this ends the run of bad luck for you   

Debs good luck int the dreaded 2ww 

Kizzy hope the hormones are settling a bit for you honey  

whippet x


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys.

Just a quickie to say that i am sore and tired 

Really sore ovary pain in both sides.  Had a scan on Saturday and today, everything going on nicely.

Got EC on Thursday, which i am not looking forward to, as i have had more eggs each time the EC is sorer. 

I am coping quite well tho, that will change when in the 2ww tho.

Love to everyone

xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls....

Not long since I last posted ,so just a quickie from me today 

claire....hope ur feeling less sore today hunni, wishing u all the best for EC on thurs.     xx

lorraine... thinking about you, sent u a msg on ** xx

whippet.... thanks for the goodluck wishes, glad its over and done with, can feel the tension in my shoulders disappearing already   hope ur feeling less dizzy these days xx

quick update from me...

got my colposcopy today, they took a biopsy and gave me tx for the abnormal cells, bless the wee doc I think he felt sorry for me coz he said he put 2 and half appts into 1 coz of my fertilty tx. So he said I have the go ahead to start at the royal   they will give me a routine smear in 6 mths...unless I have a bump   . Feeling a bit tender so off to bed to sleep some of the pain away, not one for taking meds unless I really have to  


luv sasha 

xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

popping in to see how you all are 

things with me are good, Luke is doing really well, gaining weight nicely, now weighs 9lbs 1oz  Getting out and about with him lots so kinda in a wee routine of sorts. He's gone a bit longer in the nights with feeding so here's hoping that continues. Its hard work folks but soooooooooo worth it!!!!

sasha - glad your wee procedure is all over with, hope you're getting plenty of rest. Good news that you can start TX at royal, wonder when that will be eh?  here's hoping you cant have a smear as you'll be preggers by then 

claire - all sounding very promising so far hunni, sorry that your sore but keep thinking 'no pain no gain'  good luck for EC tomorrow

whippet - you keeping ok?

kizzy - is that evil AF treating u any better?

deb - hope you're doing ok on 2ww 

red - thanks for the lovely comment amount Luke, he truly is a wee miracle and I feel so blessed to have him. I do still look at him in amazement and awe at times. Hows things with you & Red Jnr?

Tracy - you still hanging on in there luv?

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Am so sorry Ive not been on for ages but with one thing and the other, have just never had a minute – sorry.

Need to read back and see where you all up to.

Mrs R – Fabby, fabby, fabby – Luke is absolutely gorgeous.

Kizzy – hope you feeling a bit better and AF not so bad

Will catch up on the rest of the girls soon.  At work.

Am just waiting for my AF to arrive then start down regging on day 2.  Am on day 36 now so hopefully shouldn’t be too long.

Take care.  Speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just popped on for a quick visit.  Kieran's at his Gran's and I'm catching up with some long overdue housework.  He's thriving again after all his ups and downs earlier this year so hopefully it will be a good weight gain at next week's clinic.  I can't believe he's more than 8 months now - the time is so precious but it just flies past.

Mrs R - lovely to hear you're all settling in.  I love going out and about with Kieran.  Fresh air and walking are great for blowing away all those cobwebs we gather in the house.  Keeps me sane (and burns a few extra calories too).  Hope your getting a few extra zzzs now that Luke is going a bit longer at night.  

Aiky - good to see you posting again.  Here's hoping AF doesn't take too much longer and you can get started again. 

Sasha - great news about your colonoscopy.  Hope things have settled down now.  Hopefully you can get started again soon.

Claire - hope you're doing ok after EC.  Got everything crossed for you.

Deb - how you holding out on the 2WW? 

Tracy - thinking about you hun and hoping for some lovely news real soon.  Hang in there.

Kizzy - how's the downreggin' going hun?

Lots of   to everyone.

Lil xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R glad you getting out and about with Luke enjoy every minute. I am doing ok just the same but loads of kicks, movement and BH so all fine thanks.

Lil glad Kieran keeping better the time flies in hun they are so not little for long  

Sash glad all went well at colposcopy all systems go now for treatment  

Aiky lovely to hear from you honey hoping your AF hurries up for you honey  

Deb how are you holding up in the dreaded 2ww     

Claire how did you get on at EC honey? Hoping you doing ok  

Snzk how you coping honey?

Kizzy hows the downregging going is it any easier?

Apologies to anyone I have missed, only 4 more sleeps till dh comes come

whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah d/r going ok - lot of hot flushes and night sweats though!!
Embarrassing at work when I get a flush tho LOL

AF was bad first day but ok after that but been going on for a few extra dys, must be havin a good clean out LOL


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi...hope you're all well.

2ww dragging in for me!  been feeling crampy so not feeling v positive...didn't have a good day yesterday, lots of tears  

anyhooo...just wishing this week was over.....
take care
deb x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Kizzy - I remember the hot flushes and night sweats well.  Just remember your body preparing itself for your next go and it's all in a great cause.    

Deb - hang in there hun.  2WW is so emotional and symptoms vary for everyone.  Just focus on those little embies and try to stay as calm as possible - easy for me to say I know, but you've got to stay positive.  When's test day?  

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh Deb, I'm not looking forward to the 2WW either! When is OTD? Good luck


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Debs- well done you on being PUPO, hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much and keeping everything crossed for you    I found that keeping busy helped me, on my successfull 2 ww I started a new job 2 days after ET.  It certainly helped me to stop fretting   Although I know some people feel better not working during the 2ww.

Sasha - good news about your op.  Hope everything settles down and you can get on with txt.  

Aikybeats - not long now until your txt starts, best wishes for txt.

Kizzy- sorry to hear about your hot flushes, hopefully not long until you can get onto stimming.

Things with us good although very hectic, its a real juggling act balancing working with child care.  I work 3 days a week and find I feel I need to be at work more to do a better job but I also feel that I want to be at home more with baby red as she is growing up so fast.  However I know I can't complain as I know that I am very lucky to have her.  She has started speaking in earnest a couple of weeks ago and it melts your heart

Anyway, need to go as it will soon be my bedtime.  Best wishes to everyone and apologies to anyone and everyone I have missed out.

Red


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls...thank you for your words of support.

have been keeping myself busy..not busy at work though which doesn't help...but busy at nights and weekends.  while having my half lie down last night (pessary time) i reiki'd my stomach and started to feel really sick?!  so dunno if that was just the coincidence of just haivng had dinner or maybe something else?/  who knows...test date is friday....so at least this time next week we'll know either way.

hope you're all fine,
take care
deb x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

DEB - reiki is good! I plan to get back into it when I'm on 2WW. Well after being so good and not drinking for 2 weeks I fell off the wagon today LOL - watching old firm game and had 2 glasses of wine and a bottle of beer LOL - figured it would be ok cos not stimming til Wed!!! Upset Celts got robbed 

take care everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi

kizzymouse - i had a couple of glasses of wine in lead up to stimming....had nothing since then though...shouldn't do you any harm...my friend was absolutely wrecked a couple of days before stimms started...she fell over her garden wall and puked up the whole next day...she's now 21 weeks pregnant with twins so never did her any harm!  xx  my dh not happy about footie result either....xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Evening all,
Hope everyone is good.

Kizzymouse & Hornauth: My DH not happy with footie either, glad I was at Tesco out of the way! 
Hornauth: Loving the story about your friend just goes to prove if it's meant to be it's meant to be.
Hope 2ww isn't too awful.   for BFP.

Red Admiral: Lovely to hear that little Red is speaking, you'll need to watch what your saying now   , kids at my nursery repeat things all the time they are so funny.  One was doing and impersonation of me the other day - really quite acurate too.


Whippet:  Not long now til your DH's home, bet you can't wait.
We're going on a cruise round the med,just me and DH Stepchildren doing own thing, will be very strange as this is the first time ever we will have been away on our own!!  Also have 7 weeks holidays now that I work within a school.

Aiky:  Hope this tx is the one for you    . thinking of you.

Lorr: Hope your doing ok will e-mail you soon. xxx  

Mrs R:  How did Luke enjoy his first old firm game    . Did you get to watch it on sky. my house wasn't a happy one when I got in.

I'm doing ok, just taking it as it comes.  There have been quite a few parents having babies just now and think I've coped well, theres is also a teacher just had her scan on friday.  I really am delighted for them all,  (even though I have the pangs of envy going on)  I can't help but be pleased for them and I'm glad that people don't seem to be treating me differently (if that makes sense).  Obviously the parents don't know anything about my personal life, but I did tell the staff during a discussion one day in the staffroom.
Felt I had to (wanted to)  as I didn't want anyone thinking that I choose not to have children.

Anyway enough rabblings from me, hope you are all well.
Lorna xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lorna the cruise sounds fab. yip not long now thank god dh checks out his hotel in 2 hours then spending the day in Melbourne city with his future head of HR if its a goer, first leg of his flight home is 11am our time tomorrow thank god. I have missed him so much and I have struggled this week, back killing me. Friends have been phoning but all busy with own lives so been left pretty much to it bar my sis but she works full time and has a kid too. Our choice I know just poor timing on our part but trip was necessary all sounding very positive. Dh gets home all going well about 6 on tues night. Margaret in bed by 6.45 so will be cutting it neat to see her and she just cant manage late nights ha 2 sleeps to go.

love to all

whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls...

whippet....poor wee u, hopefully when your husband gets back you can get lots of nice back massages   hope he gets back on time to see wee margaret  

lorna... must to tough for you working in a nursery, seeing new parents and pregnant ladies all the time   U do seem to cope with it really well though  Think you done the right thing telling people at work   how long till the cruise now 

deb..... u can do reiki on yourself   hope ur doing ok and  2ww goes in faster now 

claire......how was EC   

lorraine....thinking about u  

Mrs R...hope u and the family are well  

red.....great to hear baby red is talking now...bet ur having fun   


lil...how's u and the family  lovely to hear from you  

aiky... af showed up yet  

Well no really side effects of the procedure, TMI (just sum discharge, so can cope with that, never really had any bleeding so hope i'm healing well  Just waiting on af and hoping it wont be any different after the wee op. Not allowed to use tampons or have sex for 4 weeks   hubby aint too happy   Hopefully when af arrives I can call the clinic and start downregging in 3 weeks time  

apologies to anyone i missed, still half asleep 

luv 
sasha 

xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Sorry i haven't been on for a few days.  I am still extremely ****** off.

Tell you the story.

Started the injections on Saturday the 13th and went for my first scan on the thursday after that.  Said everything was progressing nicely. I got home at that night i got a call from them saying that my bloods came back more advanced that the scan showed.

So i was asked to come back for a scan on Saturday for EC on Monday.  I went back on Saturday and they said that i wasnt ready and was to come back for a scan on Monday for EC on Wed.
So i went back on Monday and they said EC will either back Wed or Thursday.  Got a call later in the day to say it was Thursday.

SO on Thursday i went to EC and only managed to get 5 eggs.  They had said (just before i went in) that they were expecting 11+.  

They have now reached the conclusion that i have OV earlier than they thought.  They also said my body has escaped the drugs.  All to me seem like coop outs.


I cant see how i could be almost ready and didnt end up going in for 4 days when it turns out to late!

I have got 4 embryos in the freezer and have to wait until a natural full cycle before attempting to put them back in.

I dont have any experience of FET and i dont know what they chances of them surviving are.  I asked but they never really said anything.

Bit depressed, as this is my third try and i feel that they have let me down, with bloods and scans on Thursday, Saturday and Monday, that they could get it this wrong.


Sorry for the long post guys. 


xxxx


Glad your feeling ok Sasha! Been thinking about you!!! xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

OMG Claire    

You have certainly had the round around, I'd be more than a bit   with the clinic....seems like they got it totally wrong  ...however good news is that u have 4 little snowbabies waiting   I read somewhere that because the snowbabies go through the deep freeze and 'defrost' it makes them stronger little ones....whether thats true I don't know, but here's hoping one of them give you that BFP  

            

luv sasha 
xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Claire: How awful, think I would be   also.  would push for better explaination too.  If they have been at fault then I would demand the FET free of charge.
Some say that FET is better as the body has not been through the barrage of drugs, I always had good thaw rates my difficulty is implantation so made no difference whether FET or full IVF.  Hope you get some answers and the all important BFP.   

Whippet: Hope DH made it home ok and in time to see Margaret.  Make sure you get some rest now and lots of massages on your back  

Sasha:  155 days,  was on website last nite and sure that was what it said.
Working in nursery is tough at times but it also helps too, cos they are so honest and make no excuses for me if I'm having a bad day!!  I choose last year to step down a grade so that I could get back to working with the children  
Glad you have no side effects - poor dh though   


hope everyone else is good.

love lornaxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Claire dont know what to say honey   but at least you have 4 awiting on you  

Lorna its tonight he back thank the Lord its been the longest 8 days ever. He sent me a request from Hong Kong for homemade macaroni cheese funny the things you miss eh  

Sasha poor hubby but jut wait till you get you BFP my hubby sweares he is going blind  

Mrs R hope you and Luke are doing well.

Well I ordered packing boxes yesterday and they get delivered today sometime. We need to try and clear some space before we can even think about putting our house on the market, ebay, car boot and charity shops are going to be busy. Also ordered some stuff for new baby nothing much just some new towels and blankets and stuff have washed all the neautral cloured stuff of Margarets and are in a drawer awaiting, bit previous I know just felt I needed to be organised.

whippet x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Claire - what a pants time you're having hun.  I know that sometimes the scan shows up lots of follies but not all of them will necessarily hold any eggs or have mature enough eggs, however I think I would be demanding some more answers from the clinic.  They've really let you down on the communication front.  As for FET, Kieran's the result of an unmedicated FET and I have to say that it is much less stressful that being full of downreggin drugs, etc.  I didn't even have progesterone pessaries 'cos technically your body should be able to provide all the necessary hormones.  The 2WW is no less anxious but you're mind and body are more prepared.  At the end of the day it's unfortunately all about whether or not those embies decide to stick or not and none of us have any control over that.  Hang in there hun.  Have they given you a timescale for FET?  I had to wait until I had 3 AFs.  The delay is a bummer but it gives you time to regroup and recharge your batteries.

Kizzy - like you I fell off the wagon in the lead up to my last (successful) FET.  On the previous attempts I abstained throughout stimms, not a drop, but on my last FET I had several glasses of wine in the couple of weeks beforehand and even had a couple the night before transfer.  Maybe the embies like a bit of red biddy 

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

just a quick update....

Have my scan booked for the 6th of april, start down regging 21st march.....really hope this one goes ahead    

hope you all are well

luv sasha

xx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

bfn from us


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hornauth...... so very sorry     sending you and dh lots of bigs hugs ((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hornauth so so sorry honey    

whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sending you hugs Debs


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Debs- so sorry   

Red


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hornauth: so sorry   

Lorna x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope you are ok Debs


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Debs, so sorry hun.


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

debs....    

kizzy....how u feeling hunni....not long til ur scan 

whippet....how you getting on with the big clear out 

lorna...only 148 days to go  great to have something to look forward too, i'm all booked up for a week in turkey in sept, had to get something to look forward too and since it's sept, hopefully it won't get in the way of tx.  

claire...any news when u can start ur FET  how you feeling now hunni  any other word from the clinic   

lorraine....thinking of you....    xxx

aiky....have u started yet 

lil....how's kieran...getting upto any mischief yet 

bev.... how's wee cody doing  

mrs R..... wee luke in a routine yet  been lovely weather to be out and about...all wrapped up of course  

sorry to anyone i forgot

sasha 
xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hornauth - I am so sorry honey! I know how you feel. thinking of you! xxx


Sasha - I haven't heard anything from the clinic yet. I need to have a full period first, so that should be at the end of the month. Then from there they will track my cycle for a few days then start the thaw process. so probably the first week in April.
Not long for you starting your cycle. How are you feeling?


Thanks everyone for your support. It really is all a roller-coaster eh!!!

xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey folks, I'm still alive and well jst dont get 2mins as something always needs doing or theres something happening or someone visiting

I'm getting on well though & adapting to my new hectic life with Luke. He is a wee darling most of the time, has his moments due to colic but we're trying all sorts of remedies. He'd his 6wk check on tues and got on really well, thats him 11lbs now!!! We're also getting good sleeps at night, he goes down about 9pm thru til about 2.30am, feed & change him, get him back down around 3.30am and thats him til jst before 8am so not bad at all  I'd my 6wk post natal check as well and all is well with me too. Jst got half a stone to lose and I'll be back to my pre-preggie weight  
I've also had the return of the evil witch  ......took my first AF in well over a year last Friday   Its been particularly heavy and I'm still bleeding the now but on the plus side theres been no endometriosis pain. Hope she leaves soon as she's literally draining me 

Had some crappy news in terms of my dad, his PSA level (cancer indicator) has started to rise again & he was away seeing the cancer specialist last week, they reckon that his cancer has possibly spread  He's going today for a bone density scan & a CT scan.....hoping things aren't too bad as the 'chemo' word was mentioned  

How is everyone else? I'm missing getting on 

hornauth - so sos sorry hunni, I still remember the cruel blow of BFN's 

sasha - so pleased to read that you've go starting dates coming up so soon, wooo hooo. Yeah I've been out & about loads, weathers been lovely, good pram walking weather 

whippet - where & when u thinking of moving you're a brave girl!!!! Glad you're keeping well, how long to go now? 

claire - what a right carry on  hope they can do some proper explaining to you but hey on the plus side you've got your 4little snow babes & I'v eheard so many success stories from FETs....good luck!!

Lorna - Celtic are playing rotten cos I've not been going  Thats what I keep telling my DH too  He had a ticket for the old firm match so Luke & I watched it on Sky, well Luke slept...he'd the right idea in hindsight!!!

hello to Kizzy, Aiky & LiL and anyone else I've missed, hope to catch up again soon

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello girls

Wonder if anyone can answer a wee question for me? I have my consents appt next wed at GCRM and will be on the short (antagonist) protocol. AF is due on sun/mon. Do you think i'll be able to start then? My info leaflet mentions taking metformin for 2 weeks prior to starting although dr guadoin never mentioned that. Just wondering so i can work out dates for EC/ET and  book time off work asap. 

Thanks so much

Mx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

My god, where as the time went – since I last posted on here.  Am such a terrible FF this time round. Time has just flew passed.  Our boiler broke so we have been living in a freezing cold house since last Friday.  Getting new one in today so cant wait to get home to a warm house.

I started down regging last Thursday and still waiting on down regged bleed.  Got my first scan next Friday but going with my past times, I doubt I will be down enough then.  They said I am probably looking at ET week commencing 12th April.

I’ve got a fancy dress hen night on Sat.  going dressed up as rugby players so looking forward to that.  Going to have a couple of drinks and that will be the last.

Hope everyone is fine.  Promise wont leave it a fortnight again!!.

Love axxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a quickie as really tired and need a soak in the tub.
Sash its going slowly have 6 boxes packed about another 100 still to go!

Mrs R you sound like you are in your element with Luke and what a good sleeper and weight. We had probs with MArgaret and colic but the homeopathic granules eventully worked for her thank god. Looking at the very south of Melbourne actually about an hours drive. Its a penninsula so loads of water and beaches. As for brave I dont know, my heart is not in it but my dh and 17 year old dead keen so I feel I have to go and see. i do believe it would be a great life for the kids just hard leaving family behind  . Due in 9 weeks but hoping nearer 6 ha I have no chance but can hope.

whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

EC is Tuesday - EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Kizzy -   for Ec on tues

Whippet-  just realised that you are emigrating   I can understand how you feel   lots of positive but I'm sure it will be hard leaving everything behind.  But now with Skype its much easier to keep in contact with everyone.  We use it for baby Red speaking to family, she loves it 

MrS - can't believe you are nearly back at prepregnancy weight.  I'm still carrying a stone about that wasn't there before.  Good to hear Luke is sleeping well, a good night sleep makes a big difference.

Minimay - sorry I don't know anything about SP.  Hopefully someone will come along soon who can help.  Best of luck with your tx.

Claire- sorry to hear you had an unsettling time with your clinic,   I just wanted to say that FET can work Baby Red is a FET baby and a number of other girls on here have had FET babies.  I think Zulu's baby was a FET as well. 

Aikybeats - Hope d/r goes well.  Are you having FET or IVF?  Hope your new boiler is working well.  

I went for acupuncture today, it was lovely I haven't been since our last tx so today was a real treat.

Anyway better go, best wishes to everyone that i have forgotten to mention.

Red


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls...

happy mother's day to all of u on this board  and sending good wishes to the rest of us that we may join them next year     

Red... accupuncture sounded fab, are you going to make it a regular thing or was it just a wee pamper 

kizzy.....goodluck for tues hunni....hope u get loads of lovely little eggies    

whippet... u sound so busy   where you are emigrating to sounds fab, i'm sure it will be difficult leaving ur family but i'm sure you can visit them loads and vice versa and yeah there is always skype to keep you in touch in the meantime. Hope you get a chance to put ur feet up soon....hopefully today u got a bit of pampering  

aiky...hope u had a fab nite on sat and didnt have too much of a hangover today   hopefully ur all snug in ur little home now ur boiler has been fixed. good luck for ur scan on fri.   

Mrs R... hope u had a lovely first mothers day  sounds like you have the wee man in a good sleeping routine already...well impressed   good luck also in getting ur other 7 pounds off...all that pram walking should do it   
Sorry to hear about ur dad, hope he got better news from the scan and it wasnt what they thought   

claire.... fingers crossed hunni you get ur af soon and can start the thawing process, we might even end up on the 2ww together  

lorraine ....thinking about you, sent you back a mail...hope u got it ok  

hope the rest of you girlies had a good weekend.

quick update from me..still waiting on my biopsy results from the colposcopy, but hoping no news is good news   due to start sniffing this time next week...looking forward to starting though, can't believe it's only a week away....soooo excited  

luv sasha 
xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Red Admiral - Thanks for that! I just heard conflicting advice about FETs. They whole thing about how many you defrost etc. Nervous now actually.  Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture.  


Sasha - Yey!! So pleased you are DR soon. I am half way thru my cycle, so i have about another month before i could be ready for ET. I am nervous now tbh and its a weird feeling knowing i have snowbabies. All a bit strange. lol.  Fingers crossed about your results. So we might not be too far apart. How are you feeling about it? Excited?

Mrs R -  Glad to hear things are going well for you. Nice healthy boy too. You must be doing everything right! xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry have been away in South Africa visiting the family, we had such a lovely time  

Kizzy sending you lots of       for EC tomorrow   

Claire, Red is so right, FET does work, my wee Cody was a frostie   , yes its stressful waiting for the thaw, but our frosties are strong and can survive anything    just keep positive   

Sasha thinking of you   

Sorry my personals are rubbish have to read and catch up  

Mrs R what a cute picture 

Back soon,
Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Kizzy - sorry didnt get on last night to wish you all the best for today.

Hope your fine.

Love axxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kizzy hope ec has went well for you and that you are resting up now  

whippet x


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Kizzy - Hope it went well for you today honey! xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks girls - it was the best EC I've ever had cos I got 10 eggs!!!!!!!!  

Got the nerve wracking phone call for fertilisation tomorrow at 10:15

I am having 3 embies put back if I am lucky enough to have 3, plus start heparin ( clexane) and baby aspirin on thurs after ET.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kizzy- great news on the egg collection front. I've got everything crossed for great fertilisation rates for tomorrow       

Claire- acupuncture was great thanks, i really enjoyed it.

Red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Kizzy wow thats awesome news,         .  Will be thinking about you tomorrow    

Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Kizzy - that's fab news about collection (see us oldies still have it in us).  Got everthing crossed for fertilisation results tomorrow.  A friend of mine had Heparin and baby Aspirin on her last attempt and she had a successful outcome.  Will be saying some   for you tonight.  

Luv Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello  

We got 50% fertilisation so really happy - five embies!!!!  

So I will get my three back if they keep growing nicely!!  

ET is 3pm tomorrow  

thanks for all your well wishes    

I've never had 5 before!!! LOL @ LIL - yep I'm a year and a half on from last ivf and I got more than ever - us oldies still got it!!
Good news for your friend on the heparin and aspirin - hope it works for me, was so close last time      

Still sore but going for a walk around tesco's and gonna have a couple of glasses of wine to celebrate our 5 embies!!!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kizzy - Great fertilisations rates, everything seems to be going your way this txt.  Best of luck for tomorrow.       



A big   to everyone else.

Red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Kizzy thats fantastic, Im beginning to think this over 40 stuff they try selling us is a load of sh*t (excuse my french).
Well done you      hope all goes well tomorrow    

Hope everyone else is fine.  My wee sunshine has Chicken Pox, she's fine, but for a few spots on her arm and face, anyway just one of the many joys.

Will post again tomorrow, day off and Im house bound.....

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks ladies, had two glasses of rose to celebrate having 5 embies - hopefully I won't be drinking again until christmas when my baby will be here


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls....

Just on to wish kizzy goodluck with ET tomorrow and        on getting 10 eggies and 5 embies ...go you  

Glad u enjoyed ur 2 glasses and here's hoping ur teetotal until christmas too 

bev....so sorry to her cody has chicken pox , wee soul   making me scratch thinking about them   had them 3 times myself...not nice


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Sasha!

I can't believe I got 10 eggs - old ovaries got some life in them yet LOL  

Hopefully by getting 5 fertilised it has given me a good chance of getting 3 embies transferred  

But even if it's only two I'll be happy - not gonna be greedy!

Will let you all know later.
Wow 3 days until you start d/r - are you having prostap? Good luck


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya kizzy....

hope ur not too nervous about this morning...best of luck again     

Yeah only 3 more days...starting on sunday using burselin to down regulate. Hope it doesnt make me too


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm not due at hospital until 3, so will leave about 1pm.

I'm not nervous - looking forward to being PUPO, but just wish it was 3pm, want my embies back where they belong LOL

I had prostap at GRI - I had a lot of hot flushes, night sweats and was moddy LOL The joys!


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

awww fabulous hunni...hope it goes smoothly for you then and they get all snug for the next 2 weeks and longer  
Not looking forward to the side effects....always moody so that wont really change  

take care 
sasha
xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Kizzy - great news hun.  Only 10 mins and you will have your embies back, then you will be PUPO.  I take baby asprin after ET as well - hopefully will work for us both this time.

hehe - Sasha - liked your comment - My DP would say the same about me!!LOL.  

Aw bless Bev - hope shes okay.

As for me, down regged scan tomorrow, so hopefully be able to start stimming very soon.  Had my results of my smear back yesterday and came back as borderline and to go back in 6 months.  It said on the leaflet that it is very important not to get pregnant until your non-routine smear has cleared up.  Phoned my consultant as thought they might pull me from this FET, but he said he is perfectly happy for me to carry on.

This is my last 4 frozens so would really like this to work - then I'll get a fresh cycle towards the end of the year.  Am 40 in Jan but looking at your comments, maybe life begins at 40!!LOL.

Mrs R - hows Luke doing?

Hi - everyone else.  Hope your all fine.  Speak soon.  Axxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a quickie from me............ 3 embies now on board, so happy and excited to be PUPO!!!    
Feel like we've had an extra chance with embie no. three  

2 x 10/10 and 1 x 7/10 - not sure of cells - I never remember that stuff LOL  
Transfer was easy - 3 precious triplets went in first go  

I am so glad to have them back    

Aiky - good luck honey - you so deserve it!!!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done Kizzy, three very precious embies you have there,saying lots and lots of      
for you and DH.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kizzy - Great news,  got everything crossed for your 2ww .  When is your test date?

Sasha- Not long now till you get started 

Aiky - Hope baseline scan goes well tomorrow and you can prepare for getting your embies back

Zulu - sorry to hear Cody has chicken pox, baby red hasn't had it yet but I read somewhere that this is the season for it   so no doubt she will catch it soon.  I suppose its better to get it over and done with.  Did Cody enjoy being in SA with all your family?

Anyway, off to bed in a minute, feeling pretty rotten today (had an hour for txt at the dentist today) DP on night out so I am going to snuggle up in bed with a good book.

A big   to everyone I missed.

Red


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

yay           well done kizzy

Fab news for you hunni, sending you lots of              

3 lovely little embies onboard back where they belong, lots of sticky vibes coming ur way. Feet up and take care


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Aiky..... goodluck for ur scan tomorrow, hope all is quiet and good to go  

red..... hope u feel better soon, bed and a book sounds good...think i'll be heading there soon too   
yeah not long till sunday now.... happydays   well until the side effects kick in  

hope all is well with the rest of you girls 

sasha
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you ladies, OTD is 31st March.

Have to get blood done at doctors here then post to glasgow as I only finish work at 6am then back that night at 6pm! No way can I get up to GRI for a blood test ( it's 2 hrs away!)

So won't get blood test results until 1st april ( eek )

I think I'll call my beanies snap, crackle and pop LOL


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

snap, crackle and pop.........LOVE IT   take care hun and don't work too hard  xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello my lovely ladies

grabbing a quick few minutes while Master Luke is asleep   
He's really coming on a treat and his wee smiles just melt my heart. He's got the health visitor on tues so we'll see what he weighs then. He's still doing great with the sleeping, getting over 6hrs unbroken so long may that continue!  
A wee downside is they've discovered he's got a wee problem with his neck muscle (something called Torticollis) meaning he really favours one side all the time so now he's getting physiotherapy and has to have all these stretching exercises forced on him ....bless his wee cotton socks! 

My dads had his scans etc but is still waiting to see the consultant for the results.....no news is good news...right  Just hoping and praying things will be ok for him. I'll keep you all posted. 

We've got Luke's christening all arranged for 11th April so I'm on the hunt for a dress for it, hopefully hitting the shops later on. 

well thats all my news other than being in a constant cycle of feeding, changing, nursing etc not much else happening with me but its been all go on here I see.......


Kizzy - firstly sorry I havent been on to wish you luck this past week as its been such a BIG week for you but I'm delighted to reas that you've done bloody brilliant!!!!!  Well done on fab eggs and embies, so pleased you're now PUPO and I'm sending loads of sticky vibes to Snap, Crackle & Pop, hope this is your time, sounding great so far!!!! Good luck for 2ww   

Red - hows the mouth after the dentist? I've got the dentist on Monday, not my favourite of pass times but needs must eh!

Aiky - good luck for your scan today, hope you get green light for go  Thanks for asking about Luke, he's doing well thanks.

sasha - roll on sunday eh, so glad your time has finally arrived, been a long time coming eh

zulu - how is cody doing with the chickenpox? hope its not bothering her too much. Lucky you getting away back home a wee holiday would be devine!

whippet - the last few weeks always seem to drag by dont they, hope you do go eary although the thought of labour brings me out in a cold sweat 

hello to everyone else

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Anyone heard from Tracy? Baby must be here by now  

AFM, I'm fine - off work so trying to relax and not worry about symptoms or lack of them LOL 

Today implantation should be happening     Please stay snap, crackle and pop


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

nipping on while i wait for health visitor, cant believe Luke is over 8wks old already!!!!
i'm persevering with the physio exercises but it breaks my heart doing them cos he absolutely hates them and screams blue murder, he even senses when we're about to start and looks at me with big eyes, god I'm in tears before I even start. Physio is back on fri so we'll see what she says.
My dad has been asked to have a bone density thing done today and then he's to see his consultant on 19th April so still a wee while to wait before we know whats what.

everyone is so quiet? whats all happening?

Kizzy - hang on in there hunni, sticky vibes coming at you


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls.....

Mrs R.... 8 weeks OMG thats has went in soooooo quickly   
Sending you lots of hugs, sounds like you need them ((((((hugs)))))) poor wee soul, hopefully you wont have to do this for much longer. Fingers crossed for your dad's results    

Kizzy.......sticky vibes on the way for snap, crackle and pop (lovin this name, makes me smile everytime I read it )           

Hope the rest of you girls are ok  

Quick update from me ..... 3 days into the sniffing and all is ok....think i had a flush in work yesterday tho   other than that nothing really, nose feels a little numb at times    anyway roll on my first scan on the 6th of april.  My dad is in hospital again, poor soul has a chest infection so needs a wee hand to get rid of it . Anyway other than that not really been upto much.

One thing though....
Whats your thoughts on working 2ww   I know this treatment isnt the same as ivf but because I managed to get preg twice after the hsg, i'm being positive and thinking this might actually work for me (though that will disappear as soon as i'm in my 2ww   ) So do I take time off after insemination or not  Or do I take min time off then and then take time off if I do get pregnant coz I never seem to get by the 6 week mark without miscarrying   You girls are the pro's at this so you advice would be gratefully appreciated  

take care

luv sasha 
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hard one Sasha - I'd go with your instincts and take "the path of least regret" 
This time I've had 2 weeks off and still have another 2 off as well - don't want any work stress!!

With IUI I think I maybe took 1st week off and then test day. Can't remember now LOL

I did a test today as wanted to see if HCG was out my system - it is yipee, I thought so cos I feel quite normal now.
I'm such a control freak. If embies are going to implant they will be getting ready to do it soon PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE    

Please give me a break - this is my 8th tx - I think I deserve one? Maybe?


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

just a quickie from me - at work.

Sasha - I'm doing FET - I'm working through the 2WW but taking time off  if I get pregnant because I always miss around the 7-8 week mark, so going to take some holidays and am allowed to work half days until i get further on.

Kizzy - hope snap, crackle and pop are sticking nicely.

Mrs R - 8 weeks - where does the time go eh.

I wasnt downregged enough on Friday so to carry on with my injections until 29th and hopefully be down regged by then.

I know, was thinking about tracey the other day.

Speak soon.  Love axxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls  ,

Just a quicky from me, Kieran Sean was born @ 39wks on the 24th February weighing in at 10lb 7oz............ 

Im sorry i havn't been on much to give you all the support you gave me leading up to Kieran's birth but the last few weeks have just been like a blurr to me, at first Kieran was born and fed every 2hrs which was bad enough in itself but then he developed really bad colic so now he eats for 20mins, screams for 20mins, sleeps for about an hour then starts all over again!!, and to top it all off d/p developed a nasty chest/throat infection just after the birth and has been told to stay away from the baby so i havn't had any help with him at all so it has been a little stressful as i am getting virtually no sleep , hopefully things will settle down soon and i will get more time to post.


Kizzy im sorry i havn't been around babes but i am thinking of you are praying this is your time............. 

Tracyx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Tracy been wondering where you were HUGE CONGRATS on you safe arrival. I see you were right and he was a big boy. Sorry you not getting any help its really stressful at the beginning and colic is just hellish, have you tried colycynth homeopathic granules, we found they worked a treat after all the others had failed  

Kizzy glad the hcg is out your system at least now when you get that positive you know its the real deal    

Aiky good luck for the 29th  

whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tracy - congrats on your BIG boy hunny       

Whippet - that's why I tested - cos I had that is it/isn't it nightmare last time with a faint positive  

Not sure how I feel - definitely not stressed which I suppose is good right? lol What will be will be   
Don't like clexane injections everyday but will put up with them for my BFP!!

Good luck aiky x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls....

kizzy..glad to hear your not getting stressed, thats defo a good thing   hopefully you OTD will be here before you know it     thanks for the advice re working the 2ww or not....still not entirely sure but had such a stressful day at work today that makes me think staying at home might be best   xxxx

whippet.... how's u hunni the move going well won't be long till your wee bundle arrives    

aiky...thanks hun for your reply, still a bit undecided about the work thing, will see how i go ....goodluck for the 29th hun    

Tracy....congrats ur wee kieran is adorable   hope his colic clears up soon and  your dh infection so you can have some rest hunni  

hope the rest of you girlies are doing ok ;-) 


luv sash 
xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello everyone 

not too much happening with me other than my world centre-ing around little Luke. The neck exercises are still ongoing despite his massive protests bless him, breaking his heart still. takes ages to comfort him afterwards. physio back on friday so we'll see what she says. 
He got weighed today by health visitor & is now 11lbs 11oz.

Tracy - big congrats on your BIG boy!!!!  Well done, how was the labour?? The first few weeks are a total blur indeed arent they & even worse with DP being ill. Hope things get better soon. Are you Breastfeeding? Luke is colicky too & I'm now using special Bottles (Dr Browns) and a couple of colic remedies (Colocynth & Infacol together) and he's definitely improved the past couple of weeks. Sending you & Kieran big hugs  Luv the pic 

kizzy - thats good the HCG booster is out your system, heres hoping for those 2 lines next time you pee on a stick 

aiky - thinking of you 

sasha - hope your dad is on the mend  hope you've had no more flushes at leats we all know whats in store when we hit the menopause eh! 
not sure what to advise about time off, I tried doing nothing at all 1st ICSI& then doing normal things with 2nd ICSI & both times got BFN's 3rd time I did less than normal but more than nothing if that makes sense  would your GP signyou off when you get your BFP? just til your past the 6wks etc?? 

hello everyone else xx


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello,

I may not be in the right place but I am hoping maybe some if not all of you ladies will be able to help me. I realize that you ladies being Scots may not mean you live in Scotland much less Glasgow but was wondering if any of you ladies have experience with Glasgow Nuffield in regards to IVF treatment with donor sperm. I suppose I am wondering if the clinic will be able to help a poor responder to the medications and if the Clinic uses British donors...


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi girls,

I have no posted on here in a while but i just wanted to say congratulations to Tracy!  

Mrs R- hope ur doing well and enjoying every second of being a yummy mummy   

AFM- found out i have immune problems so i have been having tx with Dr Gorgy in London and also in Athens. I should be starting to D/R with postrap on day 21 with my nxt af (which is due any day- actually overdue.... dont know why its so late) 

XXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

Tracy-  Huge congratulations to you on the birth of kieran, he looks gorgeous.

Sasha - 2ww work or not work is a hard question, on my first FET I didn't work the 2ww, i did get a BFP but sadly miscarried.  On my 2nd and successfull FET I had ET on the fri and started a new job on the monday, i probably would have taken the time off work butas I had already agreed a start date with my new job i didn't feel I could take my first 2 weeks off ( my FET had been delayed as I had calculated that the 2ww would have been over when I was due to start but you know what txt is like!). However it worked out fine and I because of my new job I certainly never stressed about the 2ww during the day.  I was off between 6 & 7 weeks pregnant as it was the christmas hols.  Hope sniffing is going well.

Aiky- hope you get the go ahead at your d/r scan on monday.

Kizzy-  Glad to hear you are not stressed,   for snap, crackle and pop.  Not too long now until OTD.       

Berry - Good to hear from you, I hope that now they have identified that you have immune problems you will have successful txt.         

Wishingforanangel - hi, I had txt at Ninewells so i'm not familiar with Glasgow Nuffield but i'm sure someone will be aling soon who will be able to give you some advice.

MrsR- Hope that you don't have to continue on with the physio for too long, it must be hard for you   11lb11oz is a good weight sounds like he is thriving 

Anyway, off to bed soon so big   to anyone I have missed.

Red


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

change that Red - I'm stressing a little bit! LOL
Have af pains quite badly  

                   

 love you snap,crackle and pop xxxxxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kizzy hang in there honey. How are you feeling today? Hoping the cramps have eased up honey   

whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

cramps not too bad now - just finding it hard to be positive  

but will try


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hey all

i haven't been around much since last bfn...hit me pretty hard...but raring to go once again so waiting patiently on af arriving which should be next week....   having relfexology to try and help me relax and am reading a book by zita west which is quite good...so here's hoping number 4 will work!  

kizzy - hang in there honey...31st will seem like an age away but i promise you it'll fly by...xx   

wishingforanangel - i had tx at nuffield with donor sperm....i found them nice although not very infomative at times...especially about drugs etc and i felt they kept me on iui's when i really should have been moving on to ivf quicker.  you planning on having tx there?  you on waiting list at gri?  i know it's a long wait for gri but you get there eventually...we waited from 2005 till early this year for tx and i have to say i've found them so nice there.  you looked into gcrm?  their success rates are v good....message me if you want to know anything i'll try and help xx

hi everyone else...hope you're all well.
take care
deb x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girlies....

Kizzy.... hunni glad to hear your feeling a bit more positive...c'mon snap, crackle and pop get sticking     

hornauth.... glad to hear ur ready to go again, hope the reflexology does the trick      

red... thanks hunni for the advice, i guess i'll wait and see how i get on before deciding what to take off, hope ur doing ok  

berry...goodluck hun for ur cycle, hopefully with the immune issues treated it will get u that BFP    

whippet...hope ur doing ok, wont be long till ur wee arrival    

Mrs R...how did you get on with the physio on friday   any improvement  thanks for your advice too, i'm sure my doc wouldsign me off coz I have miscarried twice under 6 weeks before. She's really nice and aware that I am going through treatment anyway ;-) will see what happens ...need to get to the BFP stage first though       

hope u've had a good wend 

xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

How you feeling today Kizzy?

Bleeding again so am hoping am going to be down enough tomorrow to start.

Just been told today that my 17yr old nephew is going to be a dad.  To say I am hurting is an understatement.  I am absolutely gutted!  Bloody hell - why so easy eh.  God he has only went with the girl for 2 months!!!

Am on the lookout for a new car.  SOld my Renault on Friday and have had to walk evrywhere for the past 2 days - didnt realise how much I need one.  Need to get looking but cant be bothered now!!

Will let you know how get on tomorrow.

Hope you are all well.#

Love axxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aiky hugs for you  
Some ppl just have it so easy - but they don't appreciate it  

Good luck for scan  

AFM, I'm fine - had the worst most horrible negative day yesterday with loads of pains - but today been out and about in the fresh air and feel fine  

Still haven't a clue what the outcome will be lol    But I will be happy no matter what fate has decided for me  

wow I'm so different to yesterday LOL  

going to keep really busy for next 3 days!!!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

popping by to see whats what 

Had a non eventful weekend which was nice as I've got a horrible cold & have also taken my 2nd AF since having Luke.
He's doing good apart from this issue with his neck  He still hates the physio exercises and the physio herself didnt see much improvement  One of my fellow FF has recommended him seeing a cranial osteopath as it worked with her baby so he's got an appt with one this thurs....willing to try anything!!!!
He's also got his 1st lot of injections tomorrow....eeek
not much else happening with me.....

kizzy - been thinking of you, not long now til OTD    I remember with our successful TX that on the tues I'd a real down day, tears negativity the whole shebang.....it was on the fri I got my bfp so I hope you'll be the same. hang on in there 

aiky - hope you can get started, you're so brave & courageous and been thru soooo much 

sasha - physio said no improvement which was quiet disheartening as Ive been religiously doing the exercises despite his huge protests. Hoping this osteopath might help. Its even closer til your start date my dear!!!!

hornauth - glad your PMA is back and you're ready to go again.....good things come to those who wait eh 

red - luke is indeed thriving, loves his milk. He's taking 200ml feeds. How is baby red?

berry - lovely to see you back. Good luck for your next TX...hope its THE one


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just a quickie   Was wondering if many of you had used the chat room much  Thinking we could organise a meet up in there with a virtual glass of wine if you fancy it one evening? What do you think? x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I did a FR today ( second wee) cos symptoms were driving me mad - felt like I was going to faint and was all warm  
Very very very faint line - can hardly see it - so think it's going to be bfn for me Wed


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

kizzy is a line not a line no matter how faint and remember it was early and not your first pee so I think its all looking good honey    

whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

had that faint line nonsense last time though and looked what happened


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

oh Kizzy really hoping tomorrow brings you better news that is if you test in the morning using first pee    

whippet x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kizzy-  try and keep your spirts up   I wouldn't be upset about getting a faint line as this is only Monday and OTD is Wednesday and your hormone levels double every 36 hours so a faint line today could be a big fat line on Wednesday.  Also these tests are qualitative not quantitative so there not used for gauging what level of hormone you have in your system.  Try and have an early night and relax ( I know not easy at all)

Aiky -   hope you got the go ahead today.

Mrs R - Baby Red doing well, it is amazing to see how she has grown.

Need to go as chores are mounting up.

Red


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Fingers and toes all crossed Kizzy.

Got the go ahead today so start stimming on Wednesday with scan next thursday.

Here we go again .......

Love axxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Kizzy       the girls are right, dont give up just yet, keep strong and hang in there,you have done so very well so far      

Aikey,  great news on stimms, keep strong and also sending you loads of      

Hope everyone is keeping well, am reading and keeping up to date just not finding the time to post much  

Cody's over the pox not much of a Chicken Pox, all but 7 little ones, anyway shes right as rain and full of the joys of spring, shes starting to try and speak and says Bye and Mamma so beautifully, am so very pround of my Frostie.

Anyway ladies sending you all loads of    

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I think I am convincing myself there is a faint line there this am - will wait for blood test as it is the only true test.
Going up to glasgow tomorrow morning to get it done.  

AF not here yet. Still a small chance isn't there? Though I am rapidly losing hope ( and my marbles - squinting at pee sticks isn't much fun lol )


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Kizzy,

No sign of AF and a possible faint line.............. those are postive signs    I take it you did a fresh pee stick with fresh pee this am 

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah I did Bev  

but I think I am seeing things.

blood test will tell tomorrow


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Kizzy got all my fingers toes and everything else I can cross for you.......... sometimes seeing is beleiving                                                                                   

lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thank you Bev - will let you know what blood results are tomorrow - but not getting my hopes up xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kizzy got everything crossed for you honey, PMA, PMA       

whippet xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kizzy - I've got everything crossed for you tor tomorrow   



Red


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

kizzy hunni.....

Best of luck for tomorrow,   you will be typing those magical 3 letters


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Kizzy:  Hope it's a BFP for you tomorrow.

Not finding much time to post but I am keeping up to date with everyones news.
We break on Thursday for 2wks and 1 day so promise to do personals then 

Love to all
Lorna xxx

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

2 x negatives this morn - but still got to trail all the way to glasgow for blood test.

Don't think result will be any different.


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

kizzy         

whippet x


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

kizzy


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

kizzy - awww hunni I'm so so so sorry  Nothing I can say will make you feel any better but I'm thinking of you loads and sending you huge big hugs   We'll hear from you when you feel ready


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

kizzy....so sorry hunni   take care, sending you big hugs


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Kizzy - I am so so very sorry for you! xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sasha - How are you doing?
I was supposed to have my af yesterday and no sign of it! Typical eh. Hurry up. lol


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello again

whats all happening with everyone else 

what crappy news with Kizzy , I was so convinced it was gonna work out different for her 

Nothing new with me other than Luke having his 1st lot of injections yest, so far he doesnt seem to be up nor down having had them (touch wood)......its the osteopath tomorrow for him as well.
I'm off to Braehead later to look for some chunky jazzy jewellery to wear to his Chrsitening and for a few nice food bits from M&S for over the easter weekend.

Lorna - bet you cant wait for the 2week break eh, anything nice planned?? How was DH & SS about the departure of Mr Mowbray?? I'm starting to miss the games, may need to make a comeback and take advantage of gran & nana on a saturday 

bev - cody sounds like a wee darling

aiky - good luck with jabbing, you're an old pro at it now, sending your ovaries lots of stimulating vibes 

ciao for now folks

Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

blood test confirmed what I already knew.  

not upset - kind of dead inside  

expect tears will come soon  

thanks to you all for your support xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kizzy - so sorry to hear your news.  Life can be so unfair  


Red


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls....

kizzy....so sorry once again.... hope u and dh are giving each other loads of hugs  

mrs r .....great news about luke being ok after his injections  wishing you all the best for the osteopath tomorrow.  
Hope u got some nice jewellery for the christening  

lorna...lovely to hear from you. hope all is well and enjoy ur 2 wks off  

claire...i'm doing ok hunni, no real symptoms with the snuff, just a bit tired and a few more flushes, so far so good  I got my AF bang on time, wasnt a good one though...so heavy and sore but hey ho the joys of being a woman eh   Got my baseline scan tues so will see whats what then...hopefully i can start jabbing.....so excited about that NOT   
will do a little AF dance for you...

                 

so when ur AF appears whats next for you   

aiky...how is the jabbing going hope ur doing ok  

hope the rest of you are all well  



luv sasha 

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

WINE!! lol     

Honestly ladies I'm fine - I would just worry too much if I got a bfp - then worry until it was born - then worry for the rest of my life LOL

Me and DH are happy as we are with our furbabies.

I'm going for some me time pampering on Friday - so looking forward to that for now


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,


Kizzy I too am so very sorry    .  At least you tried your best and gave it more than 100% sending you massive       to DH too 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Kizzy - Hope you are ok. Glad you are trying to be positive. Give ur furbabies some loving.


Sasha - AF was due yesterday, and i am supposed to go in on day 10 for a scan (i think) and blood test and just try to determine when ovulation will be. Then defrost the embies. I dont know exactly when each stage happens tho. Supposed to call them when AF arrives. 


Thats great about your scan date, hopefully everything will look good enough to start with the injections. I loved doing the injections, i always felt like i was getting somewhere compared to just waiting around.

If all goes well for both of us then it looks like we will be doing things around the same time. fingers crossed eh! Wetting myself a bit now. lol


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry it's been a while since I lasted posted.

Kizzy hun I'm so sorry it hasn't worked this time.    

Tracy - what a lovely pic of you and Kieran.  Now we have 2 Kieran's on the board.  I'm with Mrs R on the Dr Brown's and Infacol for colic.  Colycinth didn't work for us though.  Kieran had colic for the first 3 months but it gradually eased off each week.  Very draining for everyone but it will get better.

Mrs R - what a bummer about physio for Luke.  Hope his osteo appt sheds some light on things for you.  Poor wee soul's having a crappy time.

My wee bundle's 9 1/2 months now.  Can't believe how it's flown in.  He's had another cold, another eye infection and now has a mysterious rash.  Still manages to flash his cheesy smile through it all though.  He's nearly crawling but still waiting on his first elusive tooth.  He's just my little treasure.

Love to all

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

We are definitely doing donor FET abroad  

Not gambling with my old eggs anymore LOL  

I am looking into getting a hysto privatley at GRI and also NK cells testing just to be sure.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kizzy - best of luck with the Donor FET, I think its good that you are having all the tests done as when they come back negative you will be able to relax for your FET.  We had tests done after our miscarriage after IVF, the Drs told us we were being   but I found when everything came back negative it meant that I was more relaxed for our next FET transfer. 


Our news is that we have been going Through IVF again and in fact we are off tomorrow morning to the clinic for ET. haven't said anything before as I didn't want to upset anyone (in case they thought I am being greedy)Been v different this time as we only got 7 eggs and in fact I feel the clinic should have given me a higher dose but they were worried that I would over stimulate. SO we only have 3 embryos but trying to be positive.

Anyway will let you know how tomorrow goes

Red


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck Red for tomorrow


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kizzy congrats on your decision for what its worth I think you are quite right and I wish all the luck in the world.

Red good luck for tomorrow and the next 2ww. I know how you been feeling about not saying, I was the same remember but you will find all the girls still as supportive as ever   

whippet x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Kizzy and Whippet


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Kizzy sending you lots and lots of        , I think it true what Red said that if all goes well with the testing then you will relax more,

Red   you know that you can share with us all, and no one will feel that you are greedy   .  Im starting to have thoughts of trying again, although we do still have 3 frosties in the deep fridge am very greatful for that, as I know that my days of full IVF are over just could not face that all again,  we got a letter from Dundee the other day wanting to know what we want to do with them, just said keep for now.  My DH is not too keen, think he is just so greatful for Cody, and Im still temping so dont have a permanent job, but have applied and am through to the last interview so fingerscrossed I get a permanent post  coz then we will be more financially secure and think DH will agree, I would love a wee sister/brother for Cody, but have promised myself that if I do go through FET again and it does not work then thats it for me, kinda sad but I just know that I could not carry on and at least I have my baby.   So saying all that .... a massive good-luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you   

Hope everyone else is doing great on this Easter Sunday, far tooo many Chocolates in the Zulu house today.....

Lv
Bev


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls....

claire....thats AF showed up yet  whats been happening 

Red...wow congrats on trying again   No one would think your greedy   wishing you every success for your cycle and best of luck for tomorrow hunni    

Zulu... hope u hear good news about ur interview   will keep my fingers crossed   don't u be keeping secrets from us if you decide to start    

kizzy.... good luck with whatever you pursue     lets us know what u decide  

lil.....aww ur wee kieran sounds like he's coming on leaps and bounds   hope his health improves though so he can give you even more cheesy smiles  

Mrs R... how's little luke   any progress  

well happy easter to you all and to all I didnt do personals for..... so tired tonight and working tomorrow so heading to bed for hopefully a goodnights sleep ZZZZZZZzzzzz's  

Got my scan on tues so will update again if i have any news .....

luv sasha 

xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Thanks for all your words of support, it means a lot. 

Today at clinic went well and i now have 2 embryo's on board.  OTD is 22nd so will be    until then.

Zulu- I know what you meant about having a little brother or sister as I would prefer for Baby Red not to be an only child but we have decidied that if this doesn't work then that is it for us.  IF is a big burden and we feel that whatever the outcone of this tx we will accept it and move on and not have to think about TTC again (well thats the theory)

Lil- 9.5 monoths, how time flies, are you planning to go back to work? I find working hard but it has its psotives as well.

Anyway better go as we are off out shopping this afternoon.  the nurse at the clinic told my DP that they have estaablished that women who get spolit with handbags and shoes after tx have a better chance of success.  Who am i to argue with the experts


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

WOOHOO! Well done on being PUPO Red.

Sending you lots of positive thoughts for baby #2


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sash good luck with scan tomorrow honey  

Kizzy good luck with getting your tests done ASAP to let you get cracking, for what its worth I think you are quite right.

Red PUPO lady well done hope it doesnt drag in too much  

Zulu I know what you mean about another fresh cycle we thought long and hard before doing it but at least you have frosties awaiting on you for when you decide the time is right  

Lil you sound absolutely loved up, 9 and a half months already its scary where the time goes eh? Good luck with the teething  

Claire any sign of that AF yet?

Mrs R how are you and baby Luke doing?

AFM doing ok I think. Getting very little sleep lots of Braxton Hicks, low back pain, hip pain and heartburn, turning into a right moan. Last time round hardly had any symptoms this time.... Anyway baby still breech but getting lots of movement so obviously happy enough so thats the main thing. Not packed bag yet but have it half done just incase and the first day I have any excess energy I plan to finish it. Still need to go up loft for remainder of moses bedding and oh yes pack for oz, resit English exam for oz and care for Margaret. Bit stressed me thinks  

whippet x


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sasha - Good luck for tomorrow honey! Hope it goes well.
AF showed up on saturday after i was convinced it had worked naturally..lol..
Have a appointment on Monday for a scan so fingers crossed. I have no idea what happens in a FET so looking forward to being filled in.

How are you feeling about things?


Whippet - Hope you get more sleep soon. xx

Red -  Good luck honey. Fingers crossed.


How is everyone else doing? Have a nice break?

xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Red                   great news and yes do agree with the experts, shopping makes the differance       .

Whippet, you sound stressed  you need to take it a wee bit easy, not practical I know seeing that so much is happening in your life, wishing you all the best starting out in a new country, its not easy, but I found if you leave with a positive attitude then you will land with one and that makes all the differance, and dont forget theres always Skype, the best thing since sliced bread, and bonus its free!!!.

Love to you all,
Bev


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls...


quick update, start stimms on monday, scan looked good   wheyhey it's finally here  

claire....fingers crossed for ur scan on monday      sorry AF showed up so late and had u doing 'that' thinking game... i hate when that happens 

hope the rest of u are ok 

luv sasha

xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Sasha,

Brilliant news sending you loads of          

Red hope you doing okay too, did you get anything nice out shopping....

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck Sasha!!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Sasha-        

zulu-  i bought a pair of shoes  Went to buy a top today that I have been looking at for a few weeks but it was no longer in the shop   never mind off to edinburgh tomorrow with one of my friends for a girlie day shopping


Hope everyone is doing well.

Red


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Good luck Sasha

Hi everyone else. Hows everyone doing?  ive got my scan tomorrow to hopefully be "up enough" so am hoping if I am to get ET next week some time.  Only thing this time is that I only have 4 frosties left in one vial so just praying that one of them makes the thaw.

A question for you all.  I have been reading about various vitamins that you could take.  At the minute I take a multivitam, an asprin, 5mg folic acid, vitamin C and my progynova tablets and 6 brazil nuts.  I was reading on a board about the following and wondered if anyone else had taken this and it had made a difference? The multivitimin does have Vitimin A in it which I have read we should not take!!

Prescribed 5mg folic acid
1 x 200ug selenium
1 x 500mg vitamin C
1 x 15mg Zinc
1 x 14mg Iron
1 x 10mg B6 - do I take these on top of my progesterone pessaries?
6 brazil nuts a day
75mg junior asprin (one a day)
Fish oils tablet.

I am bamboozled to say the least with all these vitimins but willing to give anything a go if it could help.

Anything else that you girls have taken??

Need all the advice I can get to try anything new this time.

Speak soon. Love axxxx

Thanks Axxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

aiky good luck for scan  
I have just started taking the zita west pre preg ones - I take it they'll have the lot in - and so much easier than taking loads! Also take Zita's DHA  

I have decided on a clinic for donor fet and am waiting on donor characteristics to be sent thru so we can decide on which donor embies to use  
I will get to put three back    
Thinking of going over in June - depends on AF.

I'm so excited and feel quite positive about getting these young good quality blasts transferred - it's going to be an adventure


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls

aiky - that seems a bit complicated!  i'm taking pregnacare plus which is the normal pregnacare tablet plus omega 3 tablet.....zita west book says that's enough....also eating brazil nuts and drinking milk.

kizzy - glad to hear you're moving on and looking down donor route...i know a girl who had 5 ivf's and none worked...she went to spain earlier this year and got 2 embies back (eggs from donor over there) and it's worked!  xx

red - good luck!  

HI everyone else...hope you're all ok.

well i'm waiting patiently on af so i can book anohter tx.....but of course she's late just when i want her to be here on time!  last time we had ivf i skipped a perioud so wondering if that may happen again...looks like it might but hey ho...i'm getting body and mind ready for next tx anyway so it's all good....do kinda wish she'd arrive though cause keen to get back on roller coaster!  


anyhoo
hope you're all fine
take care
debx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

got the go ahead today.  Will be thawing on Monday so will get phone call on Tuesday to let me know if survived the thaw and they will then decide whether Egg transfer will be on Wednesday or take them to day 5 and will be on Friday.


Im all stocked up on my vitamins so just need to wait and see.

Deb - hope AF doesnt take too long to arrive.

Hope you are all well.  speak soon.  Love axx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

OMG Girls.  I don't post for a few days and you lot have been so busy.  Where do I start.

Red - fab news.  I'm in a similar boat myself.  Have 2 frosties left.  I can't donate 'cos I was too long in the tooth when I had treatment and have found myself considering using them myself.  Don't know how DH would feel and don't know how I would cope with 2 little ones at my age.  I'm ever so grateful for Kieran, we're so lucky to have him but I just can't bear the thought of destroying my other frosties.  Good luck hun.

Aiky - vitamins are a pain aren't they.  You're scared to take too many but your scared not to take any.  Will have everything crossed for a safe defrost on Monday.

Kizzy - good luck with your new route.  I know of a girl who had donor IVF at a clinic in Barcelona and has a beautiful little toddler now.  She's considering going back for another try too.

Sasha - great news about the scan hun.  Roll on stimms, yeeha.

Whippet - slow down hun and tacklet just one job at a time.  Don't want you overstressing at this stage.

Lots of love to everyone else.

Lil xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow girls, loads happening eh.

Well i have a dislocated elbow, silly me, but it is pretty sore so thats keeping my mind of TTC. LOL

I am going in on Monday for a scan and blood test, which is day 10 and is a non medicated cycle. Anyone know roughly how long things take to progress? Like is it before, during or after ovulation that things happen?


Deb - Waiting for AF is the worst eh, thats all we seem to do these days. Wait for it or pray that it doesnt come.


Kizzy - That is amazing, with a wee holiday thrown in as well why wouldnt it work this time. Good on youxx
Alky -  Thats great, fingers crossed for the wee frosties.

Sasha - How you feeling about starting on Monday? Excited. 

xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Claire

I had 2 unmedicated FETs at the Nuffield.  The process there was aimed at implanting the frosties to coincide with ovulation.  My cycle was reasonable regular and from around day 10 I started using an ovulation predictor kit to give an idea when I was about to ovulate.  I would then go up to the Nuffield for bloods and if they confirmed good hormone levels I was booked in for FET within a couple of days.  Got my fingers crossed for your FET.  Unmedicated is certainly less stressful on your body although you still worry as much about the outcome.  Good luck.

Lil xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Well 1 week into holiday and I have no idea where the week has gone!
Could really get used to this lifestyle (DH says I've no chance).
Been trying to be more active, went out to for a long walk with sis, nephew and their dog today. and also doing Zumba 1 night a week.  Felt I needed to be doing something for me.  Have been finding things quite difficult lately, find myself wanting to scream at people complaining about how difficult juggling life and children is but then stop myself as don't want people to have to worry about everything they say .  Then when people make flippant remarks like 'you never planned that well ie due birth dates' I want to say not everyone that lucky!!  Also my cousin's just had a little boy over in NY and I have to pretend I'm delighted and ooh and ahh over him, and he is lovely but my cousin is just the type who life has always went to plan for him.
I really am delighted for them but there's always going to be that little part of me that says ' I wish ..' but suppose thats how my life is to be.
Anyway now all that is out of the way I will try some personals.


Claire:  I had 2 unmedicated FET's and it was the bloods that really told the clinic everything they needed to know, but I have a really regular cycle so it was pretty easy to judge.
good luck.   

lil41:  That's a really difficult one.  I can totally understand you not wanting to destroy your frosties.  I know someone who was in a similiar predictiment and they ended up donating them. At end of the day you have to do what suits you and your family.  good luck  

Aiky: good luck for monday and hope it's good news on Tuesday for you    

Kizzy: that's great you have a plan, hope it goes well for you. xx 

Deb: hope you don;t have too long to wait on af. xx

Red:  Well done and congrats on being PUPO (and the new shoes).  Good luck and hope it great news on 22nd 

Whippet:  Your making me tired just reading your posts!! Try and slow down, everything will come together in the end  

Sasha good luck for Monday, fingers crossed this is your time 

Hi to Zulu, Mrs R and anyone else I have missed there and I'm sure I have but I have kind of lost track.  Even though I don't post too much I do keep track of everyone and I'm always wishing for everyone's dreams to come true.
Speak soonish


xx
Lorna
xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Sorry but have to give a me post alert.  This morning i did my crinone pessary as usual at 7 and just now I have gone to have a shower and I noticed that there was some pink when I wiped.  then when I was going to get into the shower i noticed that there was a large lump of goo on the inside thigh of my trousers, which has some pink and is obviuosly my pessary.  i don't understand how it got there or how long it has been there, it may have fallen out when i went to the loo  or its been there since I put my trousers on (about 8.00)  What do you think I should do?  Do you think I will have had enough progestrone support or not?  Also, the bleeding, its been 9 days since EC do you think this is the start of the end?  I am thinking about testing, does anyone know when is the earliest you can test?  I had ET on 5 so thats not even been a week..... 

sorry for the me post but having a mini meltdown 

Any views?

Red


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Guys
Sorry I haven't been in touch for such a long time -i have been keeping up with your news but been really busy with life in NZ. We've bought a house and are frantically decorating before Pumpkin arrives- can't believe it's only 51/2 weeks to go!  

I promise I will get round to personals soon but just wanted to say Red- try not to panic and phone your clinic. I had a similar mishap with a pessary and they told me to use another one. Keeping everything crossed for you and everyone else who is having tx just now.   
Take care and i'll be in touch soon.
Kate


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Red dont worry about the crinone thats what happens with it and mine has always had the pinky tinge mid 2ww and has always been good news try and hang in there honey   

Kate you sound busy but glad its all coming together now for you  

whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya....

Red... hope the girls have reassured you and you feel more relaxed       

fredlet.....lovely to hear from you   can't believe u've only got 5 and half wks left, where does the time go   

lorna.... zumba looks fabby, fun and exercise...no better combo   least u've got great weather this week   sending u massive   too, it really is very hard sometimes, these 'lucky' people don't know how lucky they actually are!!!  

claire.... already said goodluck for today, hope it goes well hunni    

lil... thanks for the goodluck wishes, how long can u keep ur frosties for  nice to have some warmer weather, bet kieran's loving it  

Aiky....goodluck for the thaw today     hope u hear fab news tomorrow    
I 've just been taking sanatogen mother to be tablets (multi vit and folic) and have DH on daddy to be ones  

hornauth...hope af turns up soon  

kizzy...when do you visit the clinic  off to sunnier climates to do  it  or   

Mrs R....hope the christening went well and wee luke is getting on well at the osteo  

hope everyone is doing ok,sorry if i missed anyone.

quick update from me... started jabbin this morn, got up to do it with hubby before he went to work, so going back to bed coz i'm working late tonight. was nervous about it, was a bit teary after it too 

anyhow off to bed for a couple of hours

sasha
xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Just a quick Good-luck wish for Aikeys Frosties this morning       


Have a great day everyone..... 

Lv
Bev


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls

well af arrived...yey!    prostap 29th april...x

red - try not to worry (easier said than i know!)  but i'm sure it'll be all good....   

aiky - hope all is well with your frosties   

HI everyone else...hope you're all fine
take care
deb x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

thanks for all your support, I have managed to calm back down again   I have day off today and baby red is a nursery so hoping to have a quiet 'me'  day.

Aiky -   for good thaw rates.  Just wanted to tell you that we were down to our last vial when i got pregnant with baby red, so heres hoping its a good omen for you 

Hornauth- not long now till everything starts        

Lorna-   people can be so insensitive, they usually never mean it but that doesn't make it any easier   Glad your having good holiday.

Lil- I can totally understand your dilemma, sometimes when I'm totally frazzled I wonder how I would cope if I had another but the urge to have another is stronger than my common sense.  DP is really worried that we will have twins as he feels it would be too much but I think that considering my age twins are highly unlikely.  I will just be so grateful if we can have another  this is our last shot so we will just have to live with the result whatever it is.

Kizzy - glad you have settled on your clinic, its all sounding very positive.  Not long to go now. 

Sasha- hope your injections are going well, sending you some     for lots good healthy follicles. 

Is anyone else here at ninewells, I noticed that my test date is 17 days after transfer but everyone else on my cycle buddies seem to be 14 days after transfer.  I'm thinking of testing one day early, do you think thats bad? The thing is I thought the nurse said the 21st but when I looked at the paperwork I noticed it said 22nd so I was thinking I might go with the 22nd anyway.  Also anyone who has been on Crinone, how long have the taken it for?  Ninewells say until OTD but I notice that some other clinics take it until 12 weeks.  When I had my FET I took cyclogest until 12 weeks.

Anyway, off to have a sit in the garden.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

3 out of the 4 frosties survived over night.  We have decided to go to day 5 transfer so fingers crossed that at least one makes it until Friday.  To be at Dundee for 11.  Will keep you posted.

Red - Im at Ninewells and yes its 17 days to test after ET.  I think that Ninewells are one of the longest that they make you wait.  I do think that you should get a result one way or the other one day before.  I do normally test one day before but up to you.

I will get back on to do personals.  Should have a quieter day at work tomorrow so can get on then.,

Hope everyone else is well.  Speak soon.  Love Axxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for Friday Aiky

Red, hope you are doing ok now in the 2WW


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry for not being on for a while 
its been hectic with Luke's christening and loads of visitors/family staying, had a real nice time though 
Still seeing the physio & the ostepath for his wee neck prob. I think there is a wee improvement. Time will tell
Cant believe he's almost 3mths old 

Red - wishing you loads of luck     We've got 2 frosties as well but its waaaay too soon for me to even be thinking of them  Hope baby red will soon be joined by baby red No.2   

Aiky - sending you loads of positive vibes for those wee embies......roll on friday 

whippet - not long til delivery time 

kizzy - fab that you've got a plan in place, keep us posted

sasha - woooo hoooo you're finally jabbing.....been a long time coming

lorna - hope you're enjoying the hols, fab weather to be off eh!!!

gotta dash....wee man is awake.....hello to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Aiky great news on your little embies   the time goes in quick for you till friday when you will be PUPO  

Red how are you coping honey when are you testing  

Mrs R glad the christening went well and sound like little Luke is thriving.


Spent 4 hours at hospital last night as had protein in urine, high blood pressure and headache all of which settled thankfully and bloods came back ok. To see own midwife tomorrow again and have another scan on monday so one day at a time for me at the moment.  

whippet x


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hi ladies, havent posted on here before just been a lurker.
Looking for some info....

Im 38wks of fri and have an appointment with cons @ southern general. Had FET ICSI @ GRI and was wondering what the protocol is with letting you go over your dates at the southern? I know hospitals have different policies? 

xx   xx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Girls

Used to be on here a long time ago, but just wanted to come and say -

Good luck for Friday Aiky, fingers crossed x

Red - I was at Ninewells for both of my FET and it was 17 days, I actually tested 13/14 days with both and got a BFP.

Love to all

Chris


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

things not looking too good   Last night we were watching tv and DP leant over to speak to me and i nearly threw up, he had been drinking beer and I got a bit excited.  However this morning I have been bleeding so i reckon that it is all over.  I had bleeding before when i got my BFP but this time I feel like my period is just away to start 

Aiky - good luck for tomorrow 

Better go but I will be back later with some more personels.

Red


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning girls

How we all today?

We got 2 day 5 transfer embryos put back in yesterday.  One they said was looking really good, the other not so good.  Just the waiting game now!

Red - hows things now hun?

Whippet - how you get on at midwifes?

Hows everyone else.

Speak soon.  Love axxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

just a quickie to wish Aiky loads of luck on the 2ww  

red - how you doing

nothing new to report with me xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Aiky fab news honey snuggle in tight little blasts  

Mrs R good to hear from you.

Lady N good luck tomorrow honey  

AFM went for scan today to be sent back to have blood supply to placenta checked as placenta not looking good and is degenerating. Blood supply fine but placenta that of 42 weeks gestation  . To go to day care on fri and monday for ctg monitoring and admission next tues night for induction and waters to be broken on wednesday morning OMG OMG OMG have cried for hours but drwing it back together now and plan a shopping trip tomorrow for smaller clothes as they estimate it will be about 6 and half pound but warned may make an appearance before next week so need to get organised.

whippet x


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi all
Everything crossed for you whippet    
Promise I will get round to personals soon
Kate


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Whippet   Oh my! It's all happening, hang in there sweetie


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hey girls...

Aiky......goodluck hunni, when's ur OTD         

whippet....all go now hunni, hope all goes well and you get organised for baby whippet, enjoy ur shopping 
   

Kizzy...how you doing hunni, anymore research done on clinics or appts booked   

Claire....hope ur doing ok hunni, not long till the dreaded 2ww       

Red....how you doing hunni  been thinking about you    

hope everyone else is doing ok  

quick update from me, been stimming since last monday, got a scan yesterday and all looked ok, got 3 follies on the left  (10, 11 and 12) and 1 on the other (10) few others too small to size. Only need  1 or 2 to reach 17/18 and it's all go... so hoping a couple slow down otherwise they will abandon the cycle   and well luck aint usually on my side sooo.... to say i'm worried is a bit of an understatement   however back tomorrow to find out, so at least i havent too long to wait    

luv sasha


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sasha fingers and everything crossed for you     

I am going to Ostrava, Czech republic around about June 15th for 3 blasts  
I am just waiting on them to email me the characteristics - oooh! excited!!  

hope everyone else is fine - Red when is test day? And aiky? Hope you PUPO girls are doing good


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Hows everybody?  Am plodding along.  On day 4 now!! Test date is 1st May.

Kizzy - thats no too long away for you to wait.  Fingers and toes will be crossed.

Red - am sure your test date is tomorrow of Thursday.  You decided if you going to test tomorrow.  Good luck. 

Sasha - hope tomorrow bring good news

Whippet - no long hun - exciting isnt it

Mrs R - hows you?

Hi to everyone else. Speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi

hope you're all fine.

kizzy - that aint long away at all!  i know a girl who had 5 ivf's...none worked...went to spain earlier in the year for DE IVF and it's worked!    keep positive and it'll work for you too....   

whippet - oh how exciting!    xx

aiky - hope you're not driving yourself mad....keep yourself busy but relaxed and test date will be here in no time...   

sasha - everything sounding good....ec will be here soon... 

hi everyone else....
take care
deb x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Got my embryo characteristics today!!!

The donors sounded great - the female is only 23!
I have decided to go with the ones they have chosen for me  

Really happy but nervous too as it's not long until I go!


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girlies...

Kizzy....fabulous!!! wot be long till it's all go for you!!!   and a little trip out to the czech republic sounds just great   xx

deb...how are things with you 

aiky...Day 4 ,wow i think it's going in fast   won't be long till the 1st of may    

Not too many personals coz only on a day or so ago   hope ur all doing ok though  

Well it's green for go for me, scan this morning and all went well have 2 15's on left side and a 16 on the other (other smaller ones but they are the biggies) and they are happy to go with that  
Got my booster jag tonight at 23.59 (how exact is that   ) then hubby is in at 8am on fri and i'm booked in for 2.30   so everything going well on the day i shall be PUPO and on the dreaded 2ww   


Thanks for ur support so far girls  

luv sasha


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hey....

sasha - good stuff....so if you get ec friday when will they put your embies back...monday?  sooo exciting!  thanks for asking how things are with me...booked in for prostap 29th april so looking forward to getting back on the roller coaster once again...feeling v positive so it's all good xx

take care
deb x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Excellent deb....wont be long till the 29th   great that your feeling so positive...always helps eh ?

Hunni i'm not going through IVF (and hoping it doesnt come to that   ) ...i'm an IUI girl so they just get the sperm where it should be and hope it does the business with my nice follies   

I know it's a IVF thread but i like the girlies on here, so havent posted much anywhere else on the site   

take care 
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

well done on follies Sasha  

good luck for Friday


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Well done sasha     Hoe are you feeling about tomorrow??

Kizzy -- Wow that is exciting, praying it works for you. Think it is your time. xx

hornauth - Good luck for the 29th 

Alky - that is going in fast, good luck honey.  You deserve it so much.  Hope you are keeping sane.xx

Red - Hope you ok.    


Well i had two wee embies transfered yesterday (day 3) and have two other embies that are still in culture.  We are waiting to see if either or both of these get to blastocyst stage and then can be re frozen. SO fingers crossed this time it works.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck Claire, when's test day?   

where is Red? Red - hope you are okay and have some good news for us xxxx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hey ladies

can i join you im aboout to embark on my 1st with egg share at gcrm ive to go and collect my drugs tomorrow and will be filled in on what happens when its so exciting


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,


not good news from me, it was a BFN.  More upsetting than I thought it would be   I think its because it was our last shot so I know that we will never have another child ( no tubes so there won't be a happy little miracle after years of waiting)  However trying to focus on how lucky we are having our precious DD.

Aiky-     for those precious little embies.

sasha-    for your tx.

Kizzy-  your plan sounds great, got everything crossed for you.

Whippet- Hang in there, not long to go now 

Debs & bubblicicous -    for your tx.

Apologies to everyone I have missed.  i will be back once I'm feeling a bit better and see how your all getting on.  Hopefully there will be lots of BFPS getting announced.

Red


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

so sorry Red


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry Red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Thinking of you Red          

Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

So sorry Red - take care hun. axx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Red....so very sorry hunni   take care of yourself


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Just a quick 'me' update...

procedure went ok, they had some problems getting the catheter in, so was really painful to be honest  got some bleeding and still crampy pains. Trying to stay positive but finding it pretty hard just now (odds aint great for IUI but suppose it might happen to me ) hopefully a goodnights rest will bring some positivity back into me ...

have a great wkend folks

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sasha - poor you   Hope you feel normal in morning - you do get crampy after IUI, but it goes away pretty quickly if I remember  

When is test day?


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks kizzy....

i'm just exhausted, so suppose that wont be helping with my lack of positive thoughts  

OTD is 10 May (mon)need to go for blood test to confirm but she says i can do a home test on the sat.....2 weeks tomorrow  

pessaries start mon...yay  

Heading to bed now coz i'm knackered, will need to set the alarm for my snuff at 11 tho  

Hope ur doing ok hunni, wont be long till it's ur turn  

xxxx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

red - so soz hun 

sasha -      snuggle in little 


afm - well i went to clinic today things are offically underway i got started on norethisterone which ive to take till 2nd may then i start stimming on 7th may      im back at gcrm on 7th to get showm how to inject i cant wait 
been a little naughty diet wise though i had an indian to celebrate tx starting tut tut me


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck bubbilicious


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry for lack of posts but I've had a poorly little Luke......spent thurs afternoon and night at a&e with him and then got sent to Yorkhill sick kids via ambulance, all a bit scary. He was having probs swallowing, choking and breathing funny. Turns out he's got a respiratory tract viral infection bless him. He's to be closely watched and given smaller feeds more frequently so he can handle them easier. Needless to say he scared the life out of me & is now getting even more spoiled 

aiky - how you doing?   

kizzy - brain like sieve....whats your plan of action hunni

sasha - take thing easy my dear, sending loads of sticky vibes your way   

red - hope you're doing ok

hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Red- hope that you are doing okay.... thinking of you  

Sasha- fingers and toes crossed for you  

Kizzy- wow what great news, hope all goes well  

Mrs R- Aww that must have been really horrid, hope wee Luke is feeling better real soon,  

Aikey- really hoping that its good news for you too  

Hi to everyone else  

I might not post as often but Im reading everyday and send lots of love and you ladies are always in my thoughts  

Lv

Bev


----------



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi can I join you? I've been over on the Clomid thread, cos my consultant wanted to try that first, but after 6 months, it hasn't resulted in a BFP for us, and they've advised that IVF is our next option. We've been on the waiting list at Ninewells since August last year, and although they said at the time that the list was 2 years long, I secretly hoped they were overestimating. However, just off the phone to ************** and she advised that in fact the list is even longer now and it's likely I won't get a call until the end of next year. Devastated   Just want to know if anyone else is at Ninewells, what their experiences have been? Really need a bit of a pick me up, I'm totally disheartened


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Real quickie ladies to say I delivered a baby girl yesterday weighing in at 6 pound 4 oz got home at 8pm shattered but so very relieved catch up soon

whippet x


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS WHIPPET!!!
          
Looking forward to hearing more about you and your beautiful new arrival  
Love
Kate


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Whippet!!!


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Whippet - huge congratulations hun.  Well done you.

Hows everyone else.

I have only till Friday till test day but my PMA is right out of the window.   Have done a test this morning and was negative. I have had a sore belly and back (like my periods are on way for the past few days). I know still have couple days to go but because they were blasts people are saying that you would roughly know now.  

To be honest if it is a BFN, I would rather it be that now that go on and missing like I normally do at 7-8 weeks.  Never had a BFN with IVF or FET before.

For anyone that has had medicated FET, and if it is a BFN on Friday, do I just stop all my tablets and pessaries and how long does it take for my period to come??

Thanks girls.  Love axxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

congratulations whippit!!!! well done!!!! xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations Whippet, how truely special your two children are  

Aikey cant answer your question but sending you lots of         


Lv
Bev


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Whippet.....CONGRATULATIONS HUNNI!!!! hope you and your little family are all well   xxx

Mrs R....OMG what a fright you must have got   how is master luke doing now  hope your ok  

Aiky...cant answer your Q but wishing you all the very best for testing this week    

Hendryhope....welcome to the thread   Waiting times are such a  pain   I'm on the  IVF waiting list for Glasgow Royal....24mths it is   I reach the top of the list in August   lets hope that list gets smaller for you  

Bubblicous.... wont be long till the 7th young lady....wishing you all the best    

Claire....goodluck....everything crossed for you    

berry, fredlet, zulu and kizzy hope ur all doing good......and to the rest of you   


afm....2 ww has be ok so far, working through it has helped it go in quick...I test on the 8th of may...roll on that date.   keep getting bouts of cramp but hey ho just have to wait and see what happens 

luv sasha
xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Sasha sending you lots of          

Lv
Bev


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hey all....

red -     hope you're ok

whippet - congratulations! can't wait to hear more....xxxx

sasha - keep yourself relaxed but busy....hoping 2ww goes in quickly for you...  

aiky - please don't lost hope hun...i really hope it works for you, you so deserve it.  with me i never got to test date (well i did once but af came that very morning) and i stopped pessaries /meds straight away...but that WON'T happen to you...PMA!!!    

hendryhope - welcome....please don't get too down about the waiting list..i know it's hard we waited from 2005 till now for nhs tx but if you live your life, get your mind and body ready for tx and i promise it'll fly in....xx

HI everyone else...hope you're all fine.

afm - off to gri tomorrow 8.15am for prostap     feeling so positive and good this time around....  

take care
deb x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for down regging Deb  

aiky - praying it's just to early for you  

sasha - glad 2ww isn't driving you   I'm deffo going to work next time


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning girls

Well its a BFN for me today.

Got bloods to get taken at 9am but its not gona change.

Hope your all well.

Speak soon. Love axxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi

aiky      so so sorry honey....i know no words will help...but you know yourself time is a great healer...take care of yourself......xxxx

sasha - how you doing?    

kizzy - what's happening?  xx

HI everyone else...xx

afm - prostap yesterday so back 19th may for daily injections to start  

take care
deb x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

aiky, so sorry honey     

Debs - I'm just waiting on my prescription to be sent though - have to take oestrogen tablets to prepare womb lining from day 1 of my period at end of May - then in 2WW I am having progesterone, fragmin ( for blood clotting ) and predisolene ( for immune issues) Just about to phone docs to see if my immune testing results have come back from the lab 

Got a womb scan on Wed to check all ok - so hopefully will be going out for DFET middle of June   

Oh - still waiting on passport but shouldn't be long!!  

Good luck for d/r and injections when they start - what dose will you be on?


Sasha how are you?


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

aiky....so very sorry hunni   take care of yourself  

claire...thinking about you, hope monday brings good news    

kizzy.....all go for you hunni, goodluck for your scan on wed    

debs.....woooohooooo roll on the 19th of may   

thanks everyone for the positive thoughts and wishes.... 

one week down, one to go.....feeling ok, took today off work coz a girl in work's little one has chicken pox and didnt want to take any chances. 

One thing though, i've been so constipated, yesterday was bad and today i fear is worse, have been drinking lots of water too but reading up on it....i think it's the pessaries   I'm soooo scared to go to the loo this morning   so suppose if thats all i have to worry about...thing are good with me  

Not feeling too optimistic of a good result but hey will see what next week brings....just dont want to get my hopes up too much, coz it's IUI i told myself it was my trial run for the real thing (ivf) . Not been any tears though, so suppose thats good. 

hope everyone is ok

sasha 

xx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hey all

kizzy - it's busy busy for you then....certainly seems they're doing everything possible to help you...keep the positive thinking going and i'm sure you'll get that bfp!       if they keep me on gonal f i'll be on highest dose...dunno if they're going to try me on other drugs though...will find out on 19th.

sasha - hope this week goes in ok for you....keeping everything crossed you won't need that IVF!     

HI everyone...enjoy your weekend.
take care
deb x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

aiky I'm so so sorry hunni    thinking of you lots   

sasha - hang in there luv       

whippet - huge CONGRATS!!!!!!! Welcome to the world little one  Cant wait to hear all about the arrival & your new little daughter, lots of love xx

hello to everyone else 

Sorry for a short post.....still got a poorly little Luke  GP sent us back to hosp on wed for a 2nd opinion but its def bronchiolitis & viral respiratory infection, poor wee mite, hopefully he's over the worst but its been such a worry

be back soon

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hugs for you and Luke Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Aiky so sorry honey  

Mre R and Luke  

As you know I made a brief post to say my little girl had arrived on the 25th at 37 weeks plus 1 day and that we got home on the27th at 8pm. She had a good night at home in that she ate and cried and dozed which I was happy with. The midwife came in on the wednesday lunch time and said we were both fine and that she would see us the following day. As wedesday went on I noticedmy little one really lethargic and could only get her to take a little 5 mn feed. Needless to say because she was not eating she was not peeing either. I eventually burst into tears on my husband at 5pm saying I was worried, nothing that specific but was worried, he said he had been worried too Gp examined her and agreed she was too quiet but that her heart and temp were ok. She called our local hospital for her to be seen by a paediatrician in kids ward.
The first doc we seen was a female registrar who listened to the story looked at he baby and said "its a feeding issue". She decided to take blood keep her overnight and give her bottles and that I was to see a breast feeding advisor in the morning. I explained this was not my first child and that she was latching correctly bla bla bla but said it was def. that. She then proceeded to give her 30 mls from a bottle which she took then vomitted back when she left the room. 
Thank god she was near her shift as I was now even more upset because the reason my 2 day old was back in hospital was because I was not feeding her. Dh left at this point to come home to pack a bag for baby and I and whilst he was out a male registrar came and examined her and listened to our story - he concluded this baby was sick with prob infection. He wheeled her away to put a cannula in to give her fluids saying if she really quiet when he putting cannula in he would proceed to lumbar puncture! By the time dh got back i wasa basket case they eventually gave me her back after an hor and a half with a drip in, a tube down her nose and having had a lumbar puncture. They started er on heavy duty anti biotics that night. Anyway to cut a long story short we got home yesterday after 6 days they think she had group b strep but bloods were negative. The fact she responded so well makes them think it was caught early.
So can I now intoduce my daughter Charlotte weighing in at 5 pound 6 oz my true little fighter.

whippet xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh whippet - what a worrying time - glad your little one is better now!!

I love her name - Charlotte


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Whippet - what an awful time   Glad to hear charlotte is doing well now.

Kizzy- Not long now for your FET, Heres to getting a BFP   

Aiky - sorry to hear your news

Sasha - hows it going?   

Mrs R - hope Luke is feeling better   

HenryHope - I was at ninewells and I thought they were really good.  Dr Haarold was my consultant and he is great.  unfortunetly he is off on long term sick at the moment.   We went private as the waiting list seemed too long but i have heard from others that they were on the 2 year waiting list and 6 months before they thought they would be called they got started so try not to be too disheartened.  I think the list ofteen gets shorter when people go off the list as they have got a natural bfo or decided to go private.

Anyway need to go as we're off out for the day.  All well with us, hope everyone here is well.

Red


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hi girls...

Whippet...... you poor wee soul going through all that, glad to hear charlotte is doing much better, congrats   

Mrs R.... hope luke is on the mend now, what a worrying time for you all    poor wee soul   

AFM.... BFN for us, use to the disappointment, comes with the territory so not feeling too bad (well sometimes).
Off tomorrow to get the blood test to confirm (pointless exercise   ) reckon that'll be IUI for us, so back on the waiting list for ivf/icsi later in the year. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and enjoying the wkend   

luv sasha 

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

So sorry it didn't work Sasha    - onwards and upwards for you hunny    xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

So sorry Sasha life can be really hard .....But saying that I like your positive attitude........ thinking of you  

Lv
Bev


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

haven't posted for a while as wasn't sure whether to post much or not after getting our    in January after having only been on the board for a short while but i have been keeping upto date and reading the thread often. 

Aiky- so sorry you got a    honey, i was    it was gonna be good for you this time honey. 

Sasha- also sorry to hear about your    as well. 

Mrs R- hope Luke is getting better honey 

Whippet-    on the arrival of Charlotte, but OMG she really has been through the wars already glad to 
hear they sorted things out and that she is home with you now. 

Kizzy- keeping everything crossed for you honey

AFM we we are now 22 weeks and bump is coming along fabulously and being quite naughty at times, especially 
when we go for scans.  We are having a 4D scan done in Glasgow in June so can't wait for that to happen as they 
will be able to tell us for sure what we are having.  The sonographer at the hospital said she was certain of the gender
but of course that we can't take her word for it just incase.  

There are still some days that i can't actually believe that t has happened as we really had stopped trying after they told us we would need the IVF.  Then Boo gives me a wee kick just to remind me they are still there. 

Sorry if i missed anyone out but i couldn't remember everyone's names and didn't want to make a mistake 
xx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hey girlies

sasha        loving your positive attitude also...i'm sure PMA works so keep it up!  xx

whippet - sounds like you've had a worrying time but you've come out the other end....xxx

hey everyone else..sorry for lack of personals! 

asf - waiting patiently on a/f...a couple of days late so what with pmt getting worse every day and the prostap i've been  a tad irritable today!  hopefully will pass....

take care
deb x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi girls, sorry i have not posted here in a while. Just wanted to ask does anybody know if GCRM do ET on a sunday now?


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

sasha sorry it was not your turn this time but hang in there honey     

nursemo go you 22 weeks over half way

berry sorry dont know never used to do sun honey

AFM Charlotte doing really well has her weight up to 6 pound 3oz a real little guzzler thank god and Margaret is just a little gem with her.

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry I've not been around  
heads a bit all over the place.....my aunt died suddenly last wed morn   was only 56   Everyone is in pieces and devastated. Its all So so sad  
Luke's still not 100% but is a lot better than he was, still a bit congested though. He really has developed a bad temper at times   dont now where he gets it from, amazing how quickly they become wee monkey's!
He's seeing a consultant next week about his neck, although there is improvement better he's thoroughly checked out by someone in that specialist field.
My dad is doing ok on his new tablets, his next check up is 31st May so fingers crossed these drugs are keeping everything at bay as chemo is next option   


sasha - so sorry it wasnt meant to be this time   Dont give up hope though, sending you tons of PMA for the next time   

whippet - glad Charlotte is doing better, what a scare eh!! Mummy's know best eh!!

berry - GCRM didnt do sun ET's but that was a year ago, ring & ask

hornauth - any sign of AF yet?

nurse mo - you been keeping ok?? glad the bump is expanding nicely

kizzy - cant be long til you start preparing hunni?

aiky - how are you doing my lovely?

hello to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

so sorry about your Auntie Mrs R


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh heavens Girls, I'm so sorry it's been so long since I last posted.

Mrs R - oh Hun what a time of it you're having.  I hope Luke is still on the mend and getting over his illness.  I'm so sorry about your aunt - when things happen out of the blue like that it knocks the stuffing out of everyone.  Hope the family are coping.     

Whippet - what a worry you've had Hun.  Lovely to hear Charlotte is home and doing well and her big sis obviously adores her already.  Well done you.     

Sasha - so sorry it wasn't to be this time.  Keep that PMA going.       

Red - so sorry it wasn't your time either Hun.  Hope you're doing ok and Baby Red is keeping you busy (as if she'd be doing anything else, eh).     

Aiky - I just don't know what to say.  I admire your strength and heart Hun through all these disappointments youve had.  Keep strong.   

We've all had a dose of the trots here and DH has come off worst.  We had a couple of weekends away and Kieran hasn't spent a whole night in his own bed for nearly a week now - he's not too sure of sleeping in unfamiliar surroundings and having the trots on top of that has totally snookered everyone's sleeping routine this week.  Will have to prepare for another night of controlled crying when he's over it to get him back into his routine but I just hate doing it.  It's as upsetting for me as it is for him.

Good luck to everyone having treatment at the moment and hello to everyone else.

Lots of luv

Lil xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

just marking page girls


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

sorry not been on for so long - just needed a bit of time out and a few glasses of vino!LOL

Need to read back and catch up with you all.

Kizzy - how you doing?

Mrs R - Glad Luke getting better and so sorry to hear about your aunt.

Sasha - sorry bout your BFN

Thats all my frosties used up now so we have got a review at dundee end of May.
For you Dundee girls - its been so long since I had full IVF- can you help me out with timescales and what happens again.  Ive been doing Frozens for that long I cant remember roughly how long it takes etc etc.

Ive been busy with hen nights, weddings and birthday partys so been get busy but just want to get started again!! 3 weeks ago I was not going through it again - how time changes you eh.

Anyway hope your all well.  Speak soon.  Love axxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aiky glad to see yu back - i think the timescale for IVF from downregging to transfer is about 6 wks.

I'm fine - not long til my donor FET


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

How you all doing?  

Hope your all well.

Am having a nightmare just now.  After I got my BFN on 31st April, I stopped my drugs and started bleeding on 3rd May.  I was ovulating last week (so the test said) and I had all the right symptoms so we     and hoped we had maybe caught it.  Then on Sunday I started another period so have totally missed it.  Ive now had 2 periods within 3 weeks and its driving me potty!!! No wonder I can never catch it myself.  

Do you think its just my body getting back into rights after the FET.
Just a bit worried because I got an abnormal smear test back in Feb and one of the symptoms is bleeding between periods.  My periods are always between 30-38 days so this is very short at just around 20 days.

Oh the joys!!!!!  

Speak soon.  Love axxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aiky, it's probably just the FET, cos you were medicated FEt weren't you?

Hope it sorts itself out, naughty AF!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

finally getting a chance to pop back on  
Things have quietened down & I'm sooooo hoping we've had our share of bad luck & rotten things for the time being  
Luke's doing good & makes me laugh, when things are bad I just need to look at him and realise just how lucky we are  
Thats him now 4mths & is over 15lbs in weight, next thing to tackle shortly will be weaning....eeek!!!!!   His neck prob is still ongoing persevering with the physio,osteopath & he's been refferred to hosp as well to see specialist so hopefully with all the combined help it'll eventually improve!!!!

Ive been enjoying all this lovely weather, wish it would last!

aiky - you're so courageous getting back on the 'wagon' again, I love your determination honey. Never give up on something you cant go one day without thinking about.....thats my motto!! AF's are soooo weird arent they!!! If in doubt ring clinic & ask them about the bleeding  

kizzy - do you have dates for your donor FET yet? so hope its your time.

lil - hope you're all feeling better & little Kieran is back to his routine

hello to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

See ticker Mrs R!! 3 weeks today and I will be PUPO    

Glad things have settled down


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Guys,


Haven't been on for a while. Had the clinic yesterday and they informed us that it is unlikely to happen for us now. My eggs are just crap. lol.


So we have started looking into surrogacy this last month, so we will see where that takes us. 


Pretty disappointed if i am honest. Never say never tho.


xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Kizzy-  Not long now sending you lots of    for your DFET.  I really hope this is your time.
  
  Clare - sorry to hear your news, glad you are looking into other options and I hope that you find a way to realise your dream  

Aiky -   Not sure about the AF but i think when they talk about bleeding in between your periods they are talking more about spotting type bleeding.  Are you due to go back for another smear?  I had an irregular smear last feb and was recalled back in 6 months when I got the all clear, i think it happens quite a lot.   

A big    to everyone else.

AFM I have been lickking my wounds, feeling better about things.  We have a review at the hospital on 15 June but DP is refusing to come as he says he doesn't want to do txt again and I should be happy with what I've got  .  And I am happy but well I don't know as I can't quite explain it.  Anyway I am going to the review with an open mind, will listen to what they say and think about it.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Once again I'm apologising for being slack and not posting - I have been keeping up with your news tho and think of you often. 
Well I would like to introduce my beautiful daughter Hope who was born in Auckland City on the 23rd May. She is just perfect and we are loving having her home and being a family.
I know Hope was a natural out of the blue bfp but thank you all for your support through tx and beyond- couldn't have done it without you girls. 
Thinking of you all- especially those of you who have had bad news lately  . Hang on in there - miracles do happen-I know.
Good luck for all of you going through Tx       .
Will post again soon and will try to get up a picture
Take care
love
Kate


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Fredlet - congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Hope.   

What a beautiful name. 


Red


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Kate, that's fantastic news about Hope.  I'm so happy for you all.  Can't wait to see a pic.  I really hope you're all happy down there in NZ.  It's a fantastic country with fantastic opportunities - make the most of them with your family and good luck with everything.   

Red, that's a pity your DH feels so strongly about no more treatment but you have both been through the mill in the past.  I know exactly what you mean about being totally happy but....... cos I feel the same.    I hope your appt goes well.  

Claire, sorry to hear your news but good luck with the surrogacy hunt.  

Mrs R, so pleased to hear that things with Luke have moved on a bit.  You sounded more upbeat with this post.  You've had it pretty rough lately and I do the same when I feel low - just one smile from Kieran helps a thousand times over.  He's over his but but we're now in the throes of cutting out top teeth (and I though the bottom ones were bad enough).  Poor wee soul but he still manages to flash his cheeky smile which melts everyone he sees.

Aiky, why are things never straightforward for you.  Your strength and determination are a lesson for all of us hun.  Hang in there and it will happen.           

As for us, it's the big countdown to Kieran's first birthday.  I can't believe how quick the last year has gone in.  He's such a wee treasure.   

Lots of   

Lil


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

just bookmarking.
Have been keeping up with all the news but not posting much these days.
I do think about you guys lots and like to keep up with the news.
Hi to everyone and hope you are all well
xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello everyone

oh its been quiet on here, you all been enjoying the lovely sunshine?  

My DH was off on hols so hence the reason I've had no time to get online, we've been out & about lots. Luke doing great, thats him 4 and a half months already   He's now taking some baby rice and apple puree, well when I say taking thats sort of what he's doing in amongst spitting it back & rubbing it on his face  
He's had the ultrasounds done on his neck etc so waiting on appt with consultant for results.

Not too much else happening with me.

The other day (29th May) was 1year to the day when I found out I was preg!!! Couldnt believe that fast forward a year I was now sitting with my precious son, its truly a miracle and def a reason never to give up hope (although I remember the days only too well when I thought it'd NEVER happen!).

lorna - how's you chick? I'm soooo missing the footie. World Cup will quench my thirst   We've renewed our season tkts   Whats you DH & SS's thoughts on the management appointment?

lil - wow no way is Kieran almost 1!!!!! What you doing for his b'day? Good luck with his top teeth, we're checking for teeth all the time as Luke has got soooooooooo dribbly and now tries to get both fists in his mouth....eeeek!!! Hope he's ok with it, always something to be worrying about.

Fredlet - what a beautiful name, huge congratulations on Baby Hope's arrival. Truly amazing experience isnt it. Cant wait to see a pic of her and hear all about the birth and the first few weeks. Hope all is going well over in NZ  

Kizzy - wishing you all the luck in the world & saying tons of prayers for you hunni    

Aiky - how are you? did the bleeding stop? do you know where you are with your cycle?

luv to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi folks apologies for not being around so much.

lil - first birthday wow whats the plans?

Fredlet well done on the birth of Hope, how is life treating you in NZ?

Mrs R - how are you honey you have certainly had your worries. How is your dad keeping? Glad to hyear little Luke putting on weight, 4 and a half month already! When do you expect to get your ultrasound results? Weaning is such fun ha

Kizzy how are you, you getting excited?

Claire how are you doing honey? 

Aiky hows the bleeding, hoping things settle soon.

AFM - Charlotte doing really well now weighs 8 pound 1oz and will be 7 weeks old on sunday. Things are hectic but great. She feeding little but often and weight getting there now. I am still having gynae probs so have scan arranged for monday for a look see. Charlotte also has a scan to get on 28th as ?clicky hip (god I hope not). Mag is a fab big sister.

whippet xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Whippet - hope both yourself & Charlotte get on ok with your upcoming appointments, always something to be worrying about eh!   Glad she's doing ok with her weight & feeding.
My dad's doing not too bad thanks, his PSA levels had been rising but they've put him on a new tablet as well as the hormone injectons so he's to go back late July/Aug time to see if its keeping things at bay. Think Luke's appointment will be within the next month  

Got him his highchair yest   feels like I've waved ta ta to a newborn & gained a wee person now


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

me again - sorry for not posting for a while again - its been our local festival down here last weekend so enjoyed that and got a wedding this saturday.

Am going up to Dundee today for my review so will let you know what going to happen next.

Mrs R - amazing how quick Luke has grown up eh.

Kizzy - hows things with you hun?

need to catch up with the rest of you.

Bleeding stopped about a week after it started - phoned Gyny and he said just to keep a diary of when i bleed and to wait for my next smear which should be in August.  Not sure at all where I am about now though.  oh the joys eh.

hope everyone is fine and al let you know how I get on at the review today.

Love axxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

That's me back from CZ Rebublic. Got 3 perfect grade A day 6 blasts on board - please please please stick     

Sorry for me post - shattered!!!   

Hugs to all


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

NEW HOME LADIES!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239412.new#new

BUNNY XXX


----------

